# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاربعاء 5 يونيو (اخبار واعمدة)

## محمد النادر

* صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاربعاء 5 يونيو (اخبار واعمدة)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تأكيداً لإنفرادانا : نجم الدين للخرطوم الوطني  


 كما أكد كورة سودانية قبل قليل وقع نجم الدين عبد الله لاعب المريخ السابق بعد 24 ساعة فقط في صفوف فريقه السابق الخرطوم الوطني لمدة موسمين في خانة يحى ديسي وقال اللاعب أنه سعيد بالعودة لفريقه السابق وسيقدم أفض المستويات معه والملعب هو الفيصل
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سيد الأتيام يضم مصعب العلمين ويطلب بطاقتي الإنتقال الدوليتين لدلثنائي غاني  

 طلب الأهلي مدني بطاقتي الإنتقال الدوليتين للثنائي الغاني إيمانويل ومايكل في خانتي المصريين سيد ومحمد عبد الرحمن كما كسب الفريق توقيع لاعب الرابطة كوستي السابق مصعب العلمين لمدة موسمين في خانة علاء الدين بابكر
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*النقر يشن هجوما عنيفا على المدرب مازدا بسبب اختيار نجوم المنتخب
 اللاعبين تجاوزت اعمارهم الــــ(25) عاما  

 كفرووتر/ طارق التوم شن المدرب الفاتح النقر هجوما عنيفا على المدرب مازدا وقال انه اختار لاعبين اعمارهم تجاوزت ا الــــ(25) عاما ولن يشكلوا اضافة بعد عامين وليس لديهم خبرات لمواجهة فريق كبير مثل غانا وقال انهم غير مدرجين من الشباب والناشئين وان العشوائية ضربت باطنابها في الاختيار وكان على المدرب مازدا ان يختار لاعبين صغار في السن وقال انه رغم ذلك يتمنى ان يخرج المنتخب بنتيجة مشرفة امام غانا جاء ذلك خلال حديثه لبرنامج عالم الرياضية قبل قليل
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*غراندي:المريخ سيضيف لي الكثير

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم فى اول تصريح له بعد انضمامه الى المريخ اوضح اللاعب الغاني غراندي بانه يتمني ان يوفق فى تجربته مع فريق المريخ وان يسهم فى تتويجه بلقب الدوري , كما اكد بان البطولة العربية تعتبر له فرصه جيدة للمشاركة فى مباريات كبيرة , كما اشار غاندي في الموقع الرسمي للمريخ الى ان المريخ نادي كبير وان انضمامه له سيضيف الكثير له فى سيرته الذاتية .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاهلي مدني يضم لاعبين من غانا

 الخرطوم قام نادي الاهلي مدني بضم اللاعبين الغانيين مايكل إيبيك "مهاجم" وإيمانويل كانجا "صانع ألعاب" من فريق "تي أف جوفنتوس" الغاني في مكان اللاعبين المصريين السيد بخيت وأحمد محمد عبد الفتاح، ومهاجم فريق العلمين الخرطوم مصعب نور الهادى.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*العجب يقود النجوم الدوليين للفوز على المرور


 قاد كابتن فريق المريخ المطلق السراح فيصل العجب منتخب النجوم الدوليين للفوز على منتخب المرور بثلاثة اهداف لهدف في المباراة الودية التي اقيمت عصر اليوم الثلاثاء باستاد الخرطوم ضمن افتتاح فعاليات الدورة الرياضية الرابعة للعاملين ببنك فيصل الإسلامي السوداني التي تنظمها الأمانة الرياضية بالبنك.

 وبكر النجوم الدوليين بالهدف الاول عبر المحترف الجنوب سوداني اتير توماس فيما اضاف قائد المريخ الهدف الثاني من تسديدة صاروخية فيما سجل علاء الدين بابكر الهدف الثالث من تمريرة حريرية من اللاعب فيصل العجب بينما احرز هدف شرطة المرور اللاعب صلاح الامير .

 وشارك في منتخب النجوم الدوليين عدد من للاعبين من بينهم عبدو جابر وعبد الحميد السعودي ومحمد كمال وطارق احمد ادم وبكري المدينة وعبد اللطيف بويا وعلاء الدين بابكر فيما جلس على دكة بدلاء الفريق مدير الكرة بنادي الهلال خالد بخيت . 

 وتحصل موقع (الكوتش) على صورة من المباراة التي اقيمت اليوم نشرها موقع الباوقة للخدمات الصحفية , يذكر ان المباراة شهدت غياب الدولي هيثم مصطفي لاعب فريق المريخ عن المشارك فيها.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*النيجيري ادمس يصل الخرطوم للانضمام للمريخ الفاشر 

 وصل العاصمة الاثيوبية اديس ابابا صباح امس الثلاثاء ،المحترف النيجيري ادمس ويليمس في طريقه الي الخرطوم التي ينتظر ان يصلها في الساعات الاولي من فجر اليوم الاربعاء ، وذلك لإجراء الاختبارات الطبية مع نادي مريخ الفاشر الوافد الجديد للدوري السوداني الممتاز ، الذي يقيم معسكرا تحضيرياً بالخرطوم استعداداً للمشاركة في بطولة سيكافأ للأندية التي تستضيفها السودان في الفترة من 18 يونيو الجاري و حتي الرابع من يوليو 2013.
 ويذكر ان النيجيري ادمس ويليمس سبق له ان لعب بالدوري السوداني الممتاز بصفوف فريق الاهلي الخرطوم ونال جائزة افضل لاعب بمباراة فريقه امام المريخ في اخر مباراة له بالدوري السوداني قبل عودته الي الدوري النيجيري الموسم الماضي.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاتحاد يعير مختار للافيال

 قام نادي جزيرة الفيل باستعارة نجم الاتحاد مدني محمد مختار الشنقيطي لتدعيم صفوفه تاهبا لبطولة الدوري التاهيلي المؤهل للممتا
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*بهدوء|علم الدين هاشم
الكوكى ,, سامحك الله !
بعدما استغنى المريخ عن نجم الدين كنا نتوقع ان تتمسك لجنة التسجيلات ببقاء الكاميرونى مكسيم بغرض المحافظة على البدائل فى وظيفة قلب الدفاع فى حالة اى طارىء يبعد باسكال او ضفر عن المشاركة فى المباريات , ولكن كما يبدو ان لجنة التسجيلات لم يكن امامها خيار سوى ان تخضع امام الضغوط التى يمارسها عليها الكوكى وعناده واصراره فى شطب مكسيم من كشف المريخ رغم التعاطف الكبير الذى يجده المحترف الكاميرونى من الجماهير والاعلام وعدد كبير من ابناء النادى الذين اثنوا على مستوى اللاعب وعددوا الفوائد التى يمكن ان يجنيها الفريق من وراء بقائه واستمراره ,, صحيح ان لجنة التسجيلات وافقت على قرار المدرب بتصعيد مدافع فريق الشباب حسن سفارى وكذلك تتفاوض على تسجيل مدافع الاهلى جعفر الا ان ذلك لايلغى اهمية بقاء مكسيم كلاعب خبرة يمكن الاستفادة منه فى البطولات الافريقية لاسيما وان المريخ حتى هذه اللحظة لازال يعتمد على باسكال كلاعب محورى فى قلب الدفاع دون غيره من اللاعبين المحليين وبالتالى فان وجود مكسيم يصبح البديل الافضل لباسكال فى حالة غياب الاخير لاى سبب من الاسباب ,, حيث ان اللاعب المحلى سواء مدافع الشباب او مدافع الاهلى اذا تم تسجيله لايمكن لاي منهما ان يغطى النقص فى قلب الدفاع على النحو الذى يمكن ان يسده مدافع فى مستوى اداء مكسيم , فاللاعب المحلى يحتاج الى المزيد من فرص المشاركة والاحتكاك التى كما نعلم لايجدها فى ظل سياسة الكوكى القائمة على المزاجية فى الاختيارات كما حدث ويحدث مع نجم الدين ومرتضى كبير وكل الذين ضمهم المريخ فى هذه الخانة ,, فهو يضع ثقته الكاملة فى باسكال اكثر من اى لاعب محلى كما هو حال معظم المدربين الاجانب الذين يبنون خططهم على اللاعب الجاهز بحثا عن النتائج الافضل . 
الاستغناء عن مكسيم لايقلل من قيمة تسجيل الغانى غاندى ليكون الخيار الاول فى الطرف الشمال الذى كما ذكرت سابقا اضحى هاجسا فى اذهان المدربين والجماهير فى ظل الاعتماد على عناصر ضعيفه مثل موسى الزومه او مصعب عمر ,, ولكن يبقى السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه لماذا صرف المريخ النظر عن الغانى قبل يومين ولماذا عاد لتسجيله من جديد ؟ هل تم ذلك وفقا لرؤية فنية من جانب المدرب ام بدافع الاستغناء فقط عن مكسيم ؟ ,, عموما وقع الفأس على الراس وغادر مكسيم مظلوما من المريخ رغم انف الاغلبية الذين تعاطفوا مع اللاعب ولايسعنا سوى القول ,, سامحك الله ياكوكى !
لاتوجد فتنة ولايحزنون !
وصف سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادى المريخ مايكتب دفاعا عن الكابتن فيصل العجب بانه محاولة لزرع الفتنة بين اللاعب وناديه !! وهنا تصريح الامين العام كما جاء فى موقع الزاويه حيث قال (نتابع مايثار حول العجب ونعتقد بأنها محاولات لزرع الفتنة بين اللاعب وناديه ولكن العجب متفهم تماما لوجهة نظر الإدارة ومجلسى الشرف والشورى وقدامى اللاعبين وهى الفئات التى جلست معه واضاف العجب يعرف قيمته كلاعب كبير ويعرف حب الناس فى المريخ له لذلك سنتعامل مع الأمر بهدوء ) !!
مع كامل احترامنا وتقديرنا لسعادة الامين العام والذى نثق فى حسن نواياه تجاه الاعلام واحترامه لكل وجهات النظر التى تطرح فى هذا الشأن ولكن اعتقد انه لم يكن موفقا فى وصفه لمايكتب دفاعا عن فيصل العجب ,, فليس هناك فتنة ولايحزنون وكل الامر هو خلاف مع لجنة التسجيلات او تلك اللجنة التى تم تشكيلها للتفاوض مع العجب حول اسلوب التعامل مع كابتن المريخ وقائده والذى نرى فيه عدم احترام وتقدير لتاريخه وماقدمه للنادى لاكثر من 15 عاما ظل وفيا وملتزما فى اداء واجباته ولم يكن فى يوم الايام مصدر لتأليب زملائه ضد الادارة او ضد كل المدربين الذين تعاقبوا على النادى ولازال يحترم علاقاته مع زملائه اللاعبين ومع المدربين ,, فلايعقل للاعب بهذه الصفات والتاريخ الطويل من الوفاء والاخلاص ان يفرض عليه الاعتزال عبر الصحف واجهزة الاعلام او الضغط عليه عبر تشكيل اللجان وغيرها من الاساليب التى نرى فيها تجاوز كبير للاعراف والتقاليد التى قام عليها المريخ نحو احترام ابنائه من قدامى اللاعبين منذ زمن الهواية وحتى عهد الاحتراف الحالى ,, كلنا مقتنعون بان العجب لم يعد هو العجب الذى نعرفه وان عطائه داخل الملعب ظل يتراجع منذ موسمين وان بقائه على الدكة امر طبيعى ,, ولكن كل هذا لم يكن مبررا لاستخدام ورقة الاعلام للضغط عليه من اجل الاعتزال ,, نرجو منحه الفرصة لاكمال الموسم ومن ثم وضع الترتيبات اللازمة لتكريمه حتى يترجل عزيزا مكرما لان فى ذلك احترام لتاريخ العجب والذى هو جزء من تاريخ المريخ ياسعادة الفريق !! 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حروف كروية|عبدالمجدعبدالرازق


العجب وزيدان وثقافة الاعتزال


عندما قرر أسطورة الكرة الفرنسية ولاعب ريال مدريد الإسباني اعتزال كرة القدم عقب مشاركته مع منتخب بلاده في نهائيات كاس العالم 2006 بألمانيا كان رده على الذين طالبوه بالاستمرار أنه يريد أن يغادر الملعب وهو في القمة حتى يذكره الناس، وكان زيزو يومها ينوي أن يكون ختام مشواره تتويج بلاده ببطولة كاس العالم، ولكن حظه العاثر أو حماقته أضاعت عليه هذ ا الشرف، ليودع وهو مطرود بالبطاقة الحمراء بعد (نطحته) الشهيرة للمدافع الإيطالي مترازي في نهائي البطولة، والذي تشرفت بحضوره بصحبة الزملاء دسوقي ومحمد الخاتم على إستاد برلين، فأصبت بالصدمة مثل غير من محبي هذا اللاعب الذي نحبه لانتمائه العربي.


وهناك مثل يضرب في مثل هذه الحالات للاعبين (خير لك أن تغادر الملعب والجمهور يصفق لك من أن تغادره وهو يصفر عليك) بمعنى أنه من الأفضل أن تعتزل وأنت في قلب المشجعين من أن تجعلهم يهاجمونك في المباريات بعد تدني مستواك ويطالبونك بالرحيل، وبلا شك قليل جداً من اللاعبين ـ خاصة في بلادنا ـ يتعاملون بهذا الفهم، خاصة النجوم الكبار، والسبب أن كرة القدم بالنسبة لهم أكل عيش، وليس فيهم من يفكر في أن يحدد مستقلبه مبكراً ويهيئ نفسه للحظة الاعتزال.


قصدت من هذه المقدمة التعليق على قرار اللجنة الفنية للمريخ بالاستغناء عن خدمات قائد الفريق فيصل العجب ولتجميل القرار طلب منه إعلان الاعتزال على طريقة من سبقوه من اللاعبين الكبار عبر الأجيال السابقة، ليقوم بتقديم لاعب من فريق الشباب ليكون خليفة له كما فعل الراحل المقيم سامي عزالدين مع إبراهومة. ونعلم جيداً أن أصعب قرار للاعب هو قرار ترك الملاعب لأنه قرار يحتاج إلى إعداد نفسي وجرأة ومصارحة مع النفس وقناعة بأن لكل مشوار نهاية.


نعلم جيداً أن القرار صعب، ليس على العجب فقط ولكن على كل محبي المريخ الذين يحفظون لهذا النجم المتفرد ـ أداء وسلوكاً ـ الكثير خلال مشواره مع المريخ من ديسمبر 1997 ، سطر خلاله الكثير من الإنجازات مع الفريق، سواء على مستوى البطولات المحلية أو القارية، ومع منتخب بلاده الذي كانت له بصمة المميزة في إعادته إلى نهائيات أمم إفريقيا 2008 كهداف وصانع لعب. بل جمع العجب ميزات لا تتوافر في لاعب، فمن النادر أن تجد لاعباً صانع لعب وهداف ويجيد اللعب بكلتا القدمين وبالرأس، ويتفوق في المراوغة والمهارة العالية، وكان الأحق بأن يطرق باب الاحتراف الخارجي لأن مستواه كان يؤهله للعب في أكبر الدوريات، كما أن قصة انضمامه للمريخ وحدها تمثل (حدوتة) مريخية تثبت أن رجال المريخ إذا أرادوا أن يفعلوا شيئاً فعلوه بإذن الله.


ولكن في نفس الوقت إذا تعاملنا مع الأمر بالواقع فإننا نطالب فيصل العجب أن يحتكم لصوت العقل وينهي مشواره داخل الملعب وهو مرفوع الرأس ليبقي في القلوب حتى لو كان قادراً على العطاء، وليجرب حظه في مجال التدريب، ونتمنى أن يستفاد منه مع فريق الناشئين أو الشباب، لأن اللاعب الصغير يتأثر دائما بالنجم الكبير ليتعلم منه المهارة بكل أنواعها.


حان الوقت يا عجب، لنهاية المشوار، وستجد التكريم المناسب كما وعدك رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي الذي لا يخلف وعداً، وسيعمل الجميع على أن يكون المهرجان قبل بداية الدورة الثانية وأمام فريق كبير، لأنك لاعب كبير.


احتكم لصوت العقل يا عجب، وأنت تعلم اننا نحبك.






لجنة التسجيلات مصابة بالحول


كما قلت من قبل وكررت وأكرر اليوم، ليس من حقنا أن نتدخل ونفرض رأينا في التسجيلات، ولكن نقول رأينا من باب النصح، ولهذا نقول إن قرار شطب نجم الدين قرار خاطئ للاعب يجيد اللعب في كل خانات الدفاع، وهو أفضل من كثيرين، ولأن الأمر أصبح واقعاً نتمنى ألا تشوه صورته.


وصرف النظر عن الكاميروني مكسيم يؤكد أن القرار ليس بقرار فني ولكنه مرتبط بخلافات مع الكوكي الذي فرض الظهير الغاني رغم أن المستوى الذي ظهر به في مباراة الأهلي لا يؤهله للعب في المريخ.


وضح أن هناك (تخبط ) وربنا يستر من لجنة يبدو أنها مصابة (بالحول).
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*زووم|ابوعاقلة اماسا

العجب.. مصير حامد بريمه..!
إذا كان موقف لجنة التسيير المريخية الرسمي من فيصل العجب هو عدم إعادة قيده، وطرده من النادي الذي مكث فيه 14 عاماً بلا أسف، أو قراءة صحيحة من أجل إتخاذ قرار صحيح لا نندم عليه.. فما الذي يجعل جمال الوالي يطلب من نظيره رئيس نادي الهلال عدم تسجيل اللاعب؟، هذا السؤال أقلقت به نفسي وطرحته لأكثر من مائة مرة بحثاً عن إجابة منطقية أقتنع بها قبل أن أتبناها لأقنع بها الآخرين، ولكنني لم أجد، لأسباب كثيرة منها أن أمور المريخ كلها سارت في إتجاه اللامنطق، فقررت توجيه نقد مباشر للأخ جمال، وما زالت مناظر المهرجان الضخم تتراءى أمام أعيننا، وقد كان مهرجاناً يليق بكبار النجوم، ممن حققوا الألقاب والعلامات للمريخ وجعلوا القاصي والداني يعرف النادي ويصنفه من أندية القارة التي يتوقف الناس عندها كلما ذكرت الأسماء واصطفت مع البطولات، ولعل الأسطورة حامد بريمه كان وما يزال أحد الذين يعتلون الصدارة في هذا التصنيف، ولأن هنالك أجيال جاءت إلى المريخ في زمان الخيبات الخمسة والستة والسبعة أذكرهم فقط بأن حامد بريمه هذا كان بطلاً من الأبطال الذين حققوا كأس سيكافا الأول في موانزا ودار السلام، بطلاً لا يمكن الحديث عنه بعبارات مختصرة مع زملاءه من ذلك الجيل الذي لا يتكرر، كان نجماً فوق العادة في تلك البطولة، وإسماً ما يزال التنزانيون يرددونه كلما شاهدوا فريقاً سودانياً، والشيء الذي ظل ثابتاً من بين الأسئلة المتوقعة من كل الأفارقة في الدول التي نزورها مع المريخ أو غيره هو السؤال عن هذا اللاعب الفذ، أين هو الآن؟.. هم يتوقعون منا إجابة على نحو: أنه رجل أعمال يملك الكثير من الأملاك في قلب الخرطوم، أو وزيراً مرموقاً في الحكومة السودانية على طريقة بيليه وغيره من نجوم كرة القدم العالميين، ولكنهم يحصلون منا على إجابات تحبطهم بأقل مما أحبطتنا من قبل.
حامد بريمه لعب دور البطل الملهم في كأس مانديلا، الإنجاز القاري الوحيد للأندية السودانية على امتداد تأريخها القرني، وهو العلامة الفارقة في بطولة دبي والكأس الذهبية على حساب الزمالك.. وكل الإنجازات التي يتباهى بها أهل المريخ اليوم، خاصة هذا الجيل الذي أصبح يهتف للأفراد أكثر من الكيان، ومع ذلك لم يحصل على تكريم يليق به وبالإنجازات التي حققها في مسيرته مع هذا النادي.. وعادة ما نكتفي ببضعة أعلان تذكارية وشهادات تقديرية تمنح له مع ظرف مغلق بالشمع الأحمر كتكريم كلما جاء إلى السودان قادماً من قطر التي يعمل فيها مدرباً صغيراً للفتيان.. وكان يستحق تكريماً يشارك فيه الأهلي المصري أو الزمالك على الأقل ما لم يكن فريقاً أوربياً.. ولو كانت الأمور تؤخذ بمعيار الإنجاز فإنه يستحق مشاركة برشلونه الإسباني.. ولكنه لم يحصل على شيء.. وليت جزاء سنمار هذا كان نصيب بريمه وحده، فقد كان حصيلة عدد كبير من نجوم الفريق ممن إعتزلوا بعد مسيرات حافلة من العطاء والوفاء والأدب والإلتزام، وعلى رأس هؤلاء بالطبع جيل مانديلا كاملاً وهذا الجيل يشمل إبراهيم أحمد الحاج عضو المجلس الحالي لدرجة أن الجحود بات من المناقص التي يعير بها جمهور الهلال وإعلامه هذا النادي بعد التكريم الخرافي الذي كان قد حصل عليه طارق أحمد آدم وعدد من نجوم الهلال ممن لم يحققوا ولو جزء مما حققه نجوم المريخ.
ما كان يجري في الأيام الماضية في المريخ حول نجم نجومه وآخر أساطيره الحيه فيصل العجب ما كان ليخرج من هذه المعلومات المهمة، خاصة وأن الحديث عن فيصل العجب ليس كالحديث عن أي لاعب آخر، ولا يمكن أن نغفل جوانب أخرى في غاية الأهمية فهو اللاعب الماهر الخلوق والملهم الذي ترك بصمته على مسيرة المريخ في هذه الحقبة رغم أن الصراعات الإدارية كانت قد طمست إسم المريخ وعطلته عن كثير من الإنجازات التي كانت في المتناول، وكان واضحاً أن هذه اللجنة تخاف إتخاذ القرار حول موضوع العجب.. مع أنه من البديهي التعامل معه كرمز، وطالما أن هنالك خطأ كبير ارتكب بضم هيثم مصطفى فمن الواجب والعقل التعامل مع العجب بإستثناء طالما بقي هيثم، فالمريخاب الذين كانوا يقارعون به الهلالاب عندما يتحدثون عن هيثم وهو قائد للهلال، والنزاع التأريخي حول أيهما أفضل يجعل المسألة تأخذ أبعاداً مختلفة نستبعد منها مسألة السن والعطاء لأن هيثم مصطفى أكبر سناً من العجب، أو أكثر إستهلاكاً منه في الملاعب وطالما بقي الأول، فمن المنطق أن يبقى فيصل إلى أن يقضي الله أمراً كان مفعولا.. فهنالك الكثير من عطال الموهبة يملأون كشوفات المريخ ويتمتعون بحماية حديدية.
لقد تعرض العجب إلى ظلم كبير في ظل رئاسة جمال الوالي، ومن بين هذه المظالم ما كتب، ومنها ما لم يكتب في الصحف أو حتى على المواقع الإسفيرية والمنتديات، سنتطرق لها في حينها حتى لا يتحدث الناس عن تدهور مستوى اللاعب دون الأخذ في الإعتبار الظروف التي مر بها.. ولكن يقيننا أن مصير بريمه هو نفسه ما ينتظر فيصل العجب...!
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*كرات عكسية |محمد كامل سعيد






العجب.. من (المرجيحة) الى (الزحليقة)..!!




* أكد مجلس المريخ، أو لجنة التسيير، قبل نهاية الدورة الأولى للممتاز انه لن يجبر قائد الفريق فيصل العجب على الاعتزال.. وما أن بدأت التسجيلات التكميلية حتى تابعنا المحاولات المستميتة لـ(زحلقة) النجم الاستثنائي..!!






* القائد العجب رفض كل المقترحات التي قدمها المجلس وأعلن مقدرته واستطاعته على العطاء لموسمين قادمين ولم يترك امام قادة المجلس خياراً غير شطبه من الكشوفات..!!






* ان ما قدمه القائد الاستثنائي (الأجب الأجيب) للمريخ لا ينكره الا مكابر كما ان التخلص منه بطريقة اجباره على الاعتزال فيها اساءة واهانة لتاريخه الناصع وعدم تقدير لتضحياته التي قدمها على مدار (16) عاماً..!!






* لكن هل سأل احد المريخاب، سواء في المجلس او الاعلام او الجمهور، عن السبب الحقيقي والمباشر الذي جعل القائد الاستثنائي يرفض فكرة الاعتزال في هذا الوقت بالذات..؟!!






* المعطيات الحالية تؤكد ان استعانة المريخ بخدمات قائد الهلال المشطوب هيثم مصطفى خلال فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية الماضية هو السبب في رفض العجب فكرة الاعتزال ومغادرة الديار الحمراء..!!






* واكاد أجزم لو ان المريخ لم يتعاقد مع مشطوب الهلال لكانت عملية اقناع العجب بالاعتزال امر متاحاً وهيناً خاصة وان ابتعاد العجب في وجود المشطوب يمكن ان يؤثر سلباً على تاريخ (الرجل الفضائي)..!!






* وحتى لا يذهب حديثنا مع الريح نذكر المتابعين بالضجة التي احدثها تعاقد المريخ مع مشطوب الهلال وتعامل الجميع معها بطريقة حملت اشارات جارحة لتاريخ العجب..!!






* الفهم التعصبي الذي يتعامل به عشاق الناديين الاحمر والازرق مع الاحداث هو الذي تسبب في ذلك الوضع (الغريب) والمقلوب..!!






* قائد المريخ (سيد البيت) وجد نفسه فجأة يجلس على دكة البدلاء بينما تتاح فرصة المشاركة بصورة اساسية لـ(مشطوب الهلال) الذي لم يغب الا لأسباب قاهرة..!!






* لقد ظلم المريخ قائده ولم يتعامل معه بالطريقة المناسبة.. واعتقد ان رفض العجب الاعتزال يعني ان هنالك قراراً سيصدر خلال ساعات يقضي بشطبه من الكشوفات...!!






* لقد اعترضنا على تعاقد المريخ مع مشطوب الهلال تحسباً ليوم مثل هذا لأن المنطق يشير ويؤكد ان بقاء المشطوب في كشوفات الاحمر هو السبب المباشر في رفض القائد فكرة الاعتزال..!!






* بعد التخلص من العجب، القائد الأول للمريخ، سيقوم المجلس بشطب سعيد السعودي، القائد الثاني للمريخ، على ان يكون المشطوب هو القائد القادم للاحمر..!!






* تخريمة أولى: شطب المريخ نجم الدين ومكسيم.. وأبقى على بلة جابر ومصعب عمر وموسى الزومة مع العلم ان ثلاثتهم لا يعرفون غير عكس الكرات الى خارج الملعب..!!






* تخريمة ثانية: لك الله يا عجب في زمن مريخ الوالي الرئيس الطوالي.. وبعد لقب (المرجيحة) صاروا يعاملونك بطريقة (الزحليقة)..!!
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

نجيب عبدالرحيم
[email protected]
إن فوكس
أين أنديتنا من منهجية نادي إتحاد جدة ؟
إدارة نادي الإتحاد جدة عندما خسرت بطولة دوري زين للمحترفين قامت بتسريح اللاعبين الكبار وعلى رأسهم قائد الفريق الأسطورة محمد نور وإستعانت بجيل من الشباب خاضت بهم غمار منافسات بطولة كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين فسياسة التسريح والإحلال والإبدال التي انتهجها العميد كانت إيجابية لقد إستطاعت كتيبة النمور الصغار بدون نور أن تضرب الزعيم الكبير رايح جاي وأن تصرع البطل بسداسية وفي الجولة الأخيرة إفترست الليوث برباعية وتوجت بالكأس الغالية كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين التي تعد أغلى بطولة عند السعوديين إنها كتيبة النمور الصغار لقد كسبت إدارة الفائز رئيس النادي الرهان بتلك القرارات الصائبة.
هذه هي الإنجازات التي حققها محمد نور لفريق الإتحاد والمنتخب السعودي والألقاب الشخصية التي حصل عليها خلال مسيرته الإحترافية: 
بطولة الدوري 1997- كأس ولي العهد 1997-كأس الأمير فيصل 1997- بطولة الدوري -1999- كأس الكؤوس الآسيوية – 1999- كأس الأمير فيصل 1999- بطولة أندية الخليج 1999- بطولة الدوري 2000 - بطولة الدوري 2001 - كأس ولي العهد 2001- كأس السوبر السعودي المصري 2002- بطولة الدوري 2003- كأس ولي العهد 2004 - كأس السوبر السعودي المصري 2004 - دوري أبطال آسيا 2004 - دوري أبطال آسيا 2005 - دوري أبطال العرب 2005 - بطولة الدوري 2007 - بطولة الدوري 2009- كأس الملك 2010- إنجازات نور مع المنتخب السعودي- كأس الخليج في الرياض 2002- كأس العرب في الكويت- كأس الخليج في الكويت 2003- المشاركة في كأس العالم 2002 في كوريا واليابان- المشاركة في كأس العالم 2006 في ألمانيا على الصعيد الشخصي أفضل لاعب عربي - 2011 - جائزة أفضل لاعب عربي 2003 أفضل لاعب عربي في الألفية الثالثة شارك الاتحاد في كأس العالم للأندية - 2005 وسجل نور الهدف الوحيد أمام الأهلي المصري التي انتهت بفوز العميد وحينها قال عنه رئيس الفيفا جوزيف بلاتر محمد نور لم تشهد آسيا له مثيل فهو لاعب من كوكب آخر. 
رغم كل هذه الإنجازات الكثيرة لم تشفع لنور بالإستمرار في كتيبة النمور ولم نسمع أو نشهد إعتصامات في النادي ولا أي ضجيج وتقبل الكابتن القرار بكل رحابة صدر ولم يقم بتجييش أنصاره وعشاقه بل تحدث لكل وسائل الإعلام بكل لباقة دون تجريح أو إساءة لمجلس إدارة النادي.
إدارة نادي الهلال عندما أقدمت بقرارها الجريء والشجاع شطب قائد الفريق هيثم مصطفى ورفيق دربه علاء الدين يوسف قامت الدنيا وبدأت الحرب الإعلامية تشتعل من خلال وسائل الإعلام المختلفة وخاصة بعض الصحف التي تم تأجيرها لتكون منبراً خاصاً بما يسمى المعتصمون في البيت الأزرق الذين تم الإتفاق معهم لأداء هذا الدور مقابل مبلغ مادي بالإضافة إلى والوجبات الثلاثة من قبل رجال أعمال يريدون الجلوس على الكرسي الأزرق الوثير. 
شطب هيثم مصطفى ورفيقه من قبل إدارة نادي الهلال كان قراراً صائباً وشجاعاً دون النظر إلى ردود أفعال الرافضين ولكن هل تستطيع أنديتنا الكبيرة والصغيرة أن تفعل كما فعل الهلال مع نجومه الكبار ويكونون عند الموعد بالاستغناء عن الأسماء الكبيرة التي شاخت وانتهت صلاحيتها ولم تعد تقدم سوى اسمها فقط وبقاؤها أصبح لا يفيد ورغم ذلك تجد باب للتكسب من دون نتاج وإنجازات على الصعيد الخارجي ولا حتى تصاعد بالمستويات في الدوري المتأسف الكسيح الفقير فنياً ( بإتفاق الشيخين ) والنتيجة قرش وراح. 
قرار مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال التاريخي رسالة لكل لاعب مهما كان إسمه ونجوميته يريد أن يقود شلة من اللاعبين وأن يكون زعيماً عليهم بفكر تسلطي وقيادة ميدانية بما يتفق والمزاج ويعتبر الكيان ملكية خاصة له ولم يمتثل إلى القرارات الإدارية سيكون مصيره خارج أسوار النادي ويبدأ رحلة البحث عن فريق ولذا يجب على إدارة الهلال والمريخ وبقية الأندية الأخرى أن تسير على نهج إدارة نادي الإتحاد السعودي وتبدأ الموسم القادم بفريق شاب وستأتي البطولات بلا شك. 
إذا أردت طريق البطولات فما عليك إلا أن تقوم بتغيير جلد الفريق وتعيد صياغته من جديد فالمسألة ليست صعبة قرار شجاع تسريح العواجيز أحلال وإبدال بعناصر صغيرة تستطيع أن تنقلك من الإحباط إلى التفاؤل ومن الفشل إلى النجاح ومن الغياب إلى الحضور ومن الصفوف الخلفية إلى الأمامية ثم منصات التتويج هذه حكاية رئيس نادي اسمه محمد الفائز ومجلسه أقدموا على هذه الخطوة التصحيحية التي أعطت ثمارها في وقت وجيز ولذا يجب على إدارات أنديتنا أن تتخذ القرارات بعقلية إحترافية وشجاعة وخاصة فيما يتعلق بإقالة مدرب وتعيين بديل في مجمل الإصلاحات الداخلية وقائمة اللاعبين العواجيز دون النظر إلى ما يحدث أو يقال أو يكتب فوسطنا الرياضي يغوص في وحول التسطيح ويوجد فيه من يخالفون بدون وعي ويوافقون بدون فكر وبعض كتابنا ينسون ما يكتبون ويقولون ولا يسعني إلا أن أقول أحسن الله عزائنا في إعلامنا الرياضي ! . 
لحن الوداع ..
لك يا وطني فغداً ستشرق شمسك
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حائط صد


بداية حقبة جديده


*اقدم مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ على خطوه (جريئه) باعلانه إنهاء التعاقد مع لاعب الفريق الدولى نجم الدين محمد عبدالله فى خطوه لم يتوقعها الكثير من مشجعى نادى المريخ


*من خلال حديثه اكد اللاعب نجم الدين محمد عبدالله بان شطبه من كشوفات نادى المريخ لم يتم لاسباب فنيه .حيث اخذ اللاعب منحى الإستهداف واعلن صراحه بان دائرة الكره ومدرب الفريق وراء شطبه من كشوفات النادى


*حيث اكد ان اعضاء دائرة الكره تعمدوا اكثر من مره عدم إبلاغه بمكان وزمان تدريبات الفريق بغرض إحراجه امام الإداره وظهوره امام المجلس بمظهر اللاعب المتمرد والغير منضبط


*الشئ المؤكد ان الكابتن نجم الدين محمد عبدالله لم يُحسن (التبرير) لان الحديث عن عدم معرفته بمكان وزمان تمارين الفريق لايعتبر سبب كافى حتى ياخذ الجميع إنطباع شخصى بانه لاعب غير منضبط ومتمرد
*اسهل ماكان يمكن ان يقوم به الكابتن نجم الدين محمد عبدالله هو التوجه مباشره لرئيس النادى وتقديم شكوى رسميه فى دائرة الكره وسرد كل الوقائع التى حدثت حتى يكون فى السليم ولا يُتهم بالتمرد


*الحقيقه الماثله امامنا ان نادى المريخ لم يستفيد من نجم الدين محمد عبدالله لفترة طويلة من الزمن.حيث فشل اللاعب فى حجز مقعد اساسى فى تشكيلة نادى المريخ الاساسيه


*فقد نجم الدين مقعده الاساسى لصالح المدافع المميز احمد عبدالله ضفر رغم الفارق الكبير فى الخبرات والتى تصب فى صالح نجم الدين باعتباره لاعب دولى وصاحب خبرات تراكميه إلا ان ذلك لم يشفع له من اجل إزاحة ضفر وإيجاد مقعد اساسى مع العاجى واوا باسكال


*من واقع فشل نجم الدين محمد عبدالله فى التواجد بالتشكيل الاساسى لنادى المريخ منذ فترة طويلة جاء قرار الإستغناء عن خدماته (حسب حديث مجلس المريخ) ولكن من الواضح ان هنالك اسباب اخرى لانعلمها تقف وراء موضوع شطبه .وحتى نكون منصفين فان اللاعب نجم الدين ليس هو اللاعب الوحيد الذى يستحق مغادره الكشوفات الحمراء (بقرار فنى) وهنالك العديد من اللاعبين مستواهم الفنى اقل من نجم الدين عبدالله بكثير


*معظم قرارت الشطب والتسجيل فى نادى المريخ(وللاسف الشديد) تعتمد فى الاساس على تاثيرات خارجيه تُشكل ضغط عنيف على المجلس مما يتسبب فى ربكة كبيره وتخبط فى إتخاذ القرار


*بعيداً عن دفن الرؤؤس فى الرمال ادمنت بعض الاقلام الصحفيه التطبيل المُضر لعدد من اللاعبين حتى لايُفكر المجلس فى إبعادهم عن الفريق رغم ان هذه الاقلام على ثقه تامه ان هؤلاء اللاعبين لايمتلكون مايقدمونه للمريخ


*لذلك الحديث عن الاخذ بالراى الفنى فى عملية الإحلال والإبدال يظل حديث للإستهلاك فقط لا اكثر ولا اقل.لان الدور الكبير فى هذا الامر تقوم به بعض الايادى من خارج المجلس الاحمر


*حيثيات شطب اللاعب نجم الدين محمد عبدالله من كشوفات المريخ لاسباب فنيه قد يكون مهضوماً إذا ما تبعه قرارات اخرى بالاستغناء عن عدد من فاقدى الموهبه بكشوفات المريخ وما اكثرهم حتى يتاكد الجميع ان الشطب والتسجيل فى المريخ يمضى وفق رؤيه فنيه بحته.


*دائماً ماتظهر الاراء العاطفيه والإنطباعيه عند الجماهير وبعض الاقلام الصحفيه عند بداية فترة التسجيلات والشطب بهدف المحافظه على وجود لاعبين لم يقدموا للمريخ ربع ماوجدوه من شهره ومال من جانب المريخ


*عانى فريق المريخ كثيراً من تكدس اللاعبين فى كشوفات الفريق دون ان يستفيد منهم النادى وفى نفس الوقت لم يستطيع النادى تسجيل لاعبين مؤهلين لقيادة النادى فى ظل وجود هؤلاء اللاعبين فى الكشوفات


*نفس المجموعه الحاليه من اللاعبين بنادى المريخ تفننت فى تصدير الحسره والالم لقلوب الجماهير الحمراء.ومعها تعرض المريخ لهزائم كثيره كانت كفيله بمغادرتهم الديار الحمراء دون عوده


*ولكن ونسبة لضغوطات خارجيه وتبريرات فطيره على شاكله (خلو الساحه الرياضيه من المواهب) لم يجد نادى المريخ امامه سوى المحافظه على هؤلاء اللاعبين عسى ولعل ينصلح الحال


*لم يكلف المسئولين داخل نادى المريخ انفسهم بالبحث عن المواهب عن طريق الكشافين وإعتمدوا على الاراء الصحفيه التى تعمل على تلميع اللاعبين بغرض التكسب من وراءهم 


* إذا ما اراد مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ ان يبنى فريق كرة قدم يهز الارض عليه التخلص من اى لاعب لايمتلك مايقدمه للفريق من واقع مشاركاته مع الفريق ومردوده الفنى من خلال المواسم السابقه


*لايمكن ان يتواصل الصبر على لاعبين ادمنو التخاذل وحرق اعصاب الجماهير والتلاعب باسم المريخ الذى منحهم الشهره والمال وبدلاً من تقديم كل ماعندهم كانت مكافاتهم للنادى الذى قدمهم للدنيا المزيد من الإنكسارات والهزائم


*معظم الجيل الحالى من لاعبى المريخ يفتقدون للروح والحماس والتى هى اساس كرة القدم.وتسببوا فى هجرة الكثير من الجماهير للملاعب الخضراء بسبب المستويات المخجله التى يقدمونها


*الكثير من حملة الاقلام لايعملون على إظهار الحقائق للجماهير المغلوب على امرها.وعند كل فترة شطب يبدأ تلميع الاسماء القديمه التى ادمنت الخذلان من اجل المحافظه على ظهورها من جديد بشعار المريخ


*خسر الجيل الحالى من لاعبى المريخ العديد من البطولات المحليه والخارجيه بسبب إستهتارهم وتواضع إمكانيات معظم المتواجدين فى الكشوفات بامر بعض الصحفيين والهتيفه


*خسر هؤلاء نهائى الكونفدراليه بهزيمه مزله امام الصفاقسى فطفق الإعلام يتحدث عن عدم تواجد الخبره والتمرس فصدق الجمهور هذا الحديث وعاد للمسانده من جديد


*واصل هذا الجيل السقوط وخسر لقب سيكافا من داخل القلعه الحمراء فظهرت نفس الاصوات والاقلام لتُبرر ماحدث بسوء الطالع فاقتنع الجمهور بما سمع من واقع حبه الكبير للفريق


*الامر الواضح للجميع ان كشوفات نادى المريخ الحاليه بها عدد من اللاعبين لايستحقون شرف الدفاع عن شعار نادى المريخ ومتى ماتخلص منهم الفريق لن يجدوا دمعة ندم واحده تنزل من اجلهم


*تجرعت الجماهير الحمراء من كاس الحسره والالم كثيراً بسبب الجيل الحالى من جماهير المريخ.لذلك يبقى التغيير واجب وعلى كل من يغادر الكشوفات ان يعض بنان الندم على تفريطه فى كل ماوجده من حُب وشهره ومال ولم يُحافظ عليها


*ولن تندم جماهير المريخ منذ اليوم على التفريط فى اى لاعب من المتواجدين فى الكشوفات الحمراء باستثناء القليل ممن تبقى لديهم الروح القتاليه المطلوبة وبشده فى لاعب كره القدم


فى السنتر


*التحية والتجله والثناء لمجلس المريخ على الخطوه الكبيره التى إتخذها بتصعيد لاعبين من فريق الشباب للفريق الاول


*إفتقد المريخ طويلاً تواجد عدد من اللاعبين الصاعدين فى الفريق الاول واخر جيل صعد للفريق الاول من فريق الشباب حقق نجاحات كبيره
*الكل يشهد على التمييز الكبير فى الملعب للثنائى خالد احمد المصطفى وإبراهومه الذين دافعوا عن الوان المريخ بكل قوه بعد ترفيعهم من الاشبال


*فريق شباب المريخ به عدد كبير من المواهب التى تنتظر الفرصه للإعلان عن نفسها بقيادة اللاعب محمد ميسى والذى وجد إشاده من لاعبى الاهلى المصرى


*الإعتماد على الشباب هو الاساس وسيحصد نادى المريخ قريباً ثمار هؤلاء اللاعبين باذن الله تعالى


*إذا اراد مجلس المريخ ان يثبت للجميع ان كل قرارات الشطب والتسجيل تتم بصوره فنيه بحته عليه إثبات ذلك بالتخلص من كل لاعب لايشبه المريخ


*على مجلس المريخ المواصله فى العمل الجاد والتخلص من اى لاعب تتفق اللجنه الفنيه على عدم جدوى إستمراريته


*كفاية عذاب والم للجماهير وكفايه تلاعب باسم وشعار اكبر الانديه السودانيه والعربيه .


*فعلها الكوكى وبمباركة مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ وذبح موهبة ماكسيم بسكين صدئه ولى عوده باذن الله لهذا التجنى السافر على لاعب وجد من الظُلم والترصد مالايتحمله بشر.


حائط اخير


اخر العلاج الكى
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*شكرا أخي على هذا الجهد المقدر .
*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*يا جماعة مكسيم يستلم بالدولار الحار
ومستواه اقل من ضفر
فكيف تلومون الكوكى
المفروض ان يشكر على هذا العمل
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

بهدوء|علم الدين هاشم

كلنا مقتنعون بان العجب لم يعد هو العجب الذى نعرفه وان عطائه داخل الملعب ظل يتراجع منذ موسمين وان بقائه على الدكة امر طبيعى ,, ولكن كل هذا لم يكن مبررا لاستخدام ورقة الاعلام للضغط عليه من اجل الاعتزال ,, نرجو منحه الفرصة لاكمال الموسم ومن ثم وضع الترتيبات اللازمة لتكريمه حتى يترجل عزيزا مكرما لان فى ذلك احترام لتاريخ العجب والذى هو جزء من تاريخ المريخ ياسعادة الفريق !! 












نعم كلنا نحب العجب و نحترم تاريخه و فنه و ابداعه منذ أن سجل للمريخ بل و منذ أن كان بفريق كوبر و لكن من الواضح أن العجب لا يعي فائدة أن يعتزل و هو قادر على العطاء قبل أن يسمع صيحات الإستهجان و قد بدأت خجولة خلال بعض المباريات التي شارك فيها . . . العجب لم يعد هو العجب فقد أصبحت حركته بطيئة و لا يستطيع أن يجاري شباب اليوم و قد ظل معظم الوقت خلال الموسمين الأخيرين ملازماً لكنبة البدلاء . . . ألا يدفعه ذلك لإحترام تاريخه و الترجل وله في قلوب الجميع أجمل الذكريات . . . و ليكن له في زين الدين زيدان أسوة حسنة فقد ترجل و هو في أوج عطائه و بالتأكيد كان ذلك بعد تفكير عميق و موازنة الإعتزال و هو قادر على العطاء و بين الإعتزال بعد أن يسمع ما يسوءه
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*سبحان الله و الله لقد كتب تعليقي على عمود (بهدوء) و لم أكن قد قرأت عمود (حروف كروية) و عند قراءتي  له فوجئت بأن عبدالمجيد قد تطرق أيضاً لقرار زيدان بالإعتزال و هو قادر على العطاء
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الاخ محمد الناير
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ: ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻻﻳﻤﻠﻚ 5 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻻﺳﺘﻀﺎﻓﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ
=================================
ﺍﻛﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﻀﻮ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﻤﺮ ﺑﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﻭﺍﻥ
ﺧﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺧﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻭﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻠﻜﻮﻥ " ﺧﻤﺴﺔ
ﺟﻨﻴﻪ " ﺣﺘﻰ ﻟﻠﺼﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ
ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ
ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﻭﻃﻨﻲ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻟﻜﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
2014 , ﻭﺍﺷﺎﺭ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻛﺎﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻳﺴﻌﻮﻥ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺠﺎﻫﺎﺕ ﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺛﻤﻦ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﺩﻕ ﺳﺘﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺳﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻮﻧﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ
ﻭﻧﺎﺷﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﺴﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﻔﻞ ﺑﻜﺎﻓﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺼﺮﻓﺎﺕ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﺴﺎﺕ ﺑﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ
ﺑﻤﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭﺍﺕ
.
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ


ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺠﻞ ﻏﺎﻧﺪﻱ ﻭﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ
ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ
ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﻟﻀﻢ ﺑﺎﺳﻴﺮﻭ ﻭﻓﺮﻳﺪ
ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻄﺎﻟﺐ
ﺑﺸﻄﺐ
ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺎﺳﻲ .. ﻟﻔﺖ ﻧﻈﺮ ﻟﺒﻠﺔ
ﺟﺎﺑﺮ .. ﺭﺍﺟﻲ
ﻳﻌﺘﺬﺭ .. ﻭﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻄﻠﻖ
ﺳﺮﺍﺡ
ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻟﻼﺣﻤﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ
ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ
ﻏﺎﻧﺪﻱ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﺭﺗﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
.. ﻭﻭﻛﻴﻠﻪ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺼﻞ
ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ
ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ : ﻟﻢ ﻧﻔﺎﻭﺽ
ﻏﻨﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ
ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻠﻖ ﻋﺮﺿﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻴﺒﻴﺎ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻋﺎﺭﺗﻪ
ﻟﻠﻔﺮﺳﺎﻥ
ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺮﻓﻊ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮ
ﻋﻦ
ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺗﻄﺎﻟﺐ
ﺑﺎﻗﺼﺎﺋﻬﻢ
ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻮﺍﻓﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻃﻼﻕ
ﺳﺮﺍﺡ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻳﻌﺘﺬﺭ ﻭﺑﻠﺔ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ
ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻲ ﻳﻔﺠﺮ ﺍﺯﻣﺔ
ﻭﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻻﻋﺎﺭﺓ:

ﻓﺠﺮ
ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﺯﻣﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺭﻓﺾ
ﺍﻻﻋﺎﺭﺓ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻗﺪ
ﻭﺍﻓﻖ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻭﺭﻓﺾ
ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺭﻏﻢ
ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺻﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﺪﻣﺘﻬﺎ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻓﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ
ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺷﻄﺐ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻠﻘﻰ
ﻋﺪﺩﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻭﺽ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*: ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ: ﺗﻠﻘﻴﺖ ﻋﺮﺿﺎ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻲ ﻓﻀﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ::
•••••••••••••••••••
:: ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻄﻮﺏ ﻭﻻﻋﺐ
ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻋﺒﺪ
ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺗﻠﻘﻰ ﻋﺮﺿﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ
ﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ
ﻭﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ ﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻣﺪ
ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺪﺭﺗﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺍﻗﻨﺎﻉ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

زووم|ابوعاقلة اماسا

العجب.. مصير حامد بريمه..!
إذا كان موقف لجنة التسيير المريخية الرسمي من فيصل العجب هو عدم إعادة قيده، وطرده من النادي الذي مكث فيه 14 عاماً بلا أسف، أو قراءة صحيحة من أجل إتخاذ قرار صحيح لا نندم عليه.. فما الذي يجعل جمال الوالي يطلب من نظيره رئيس نادي الهلال عدم تسجيل اللاعب؟، هذا السؤال أقلقت به نفسي وطرحته لأكثر من مائة مرة بحثاً عن إجابة منطقية أقتنع بها قبل أن أتبناها لأقنع بها الآخرين، ولكنني لم أجد، لأسباب كثيرة منها أن أمور المريخ كلها سارت في إتجاه اللامنطق، فقررت توجيه نقد مباشر للأخ جمال، وما زالت مناظر المهرجان الضخم تتراءى أمام أعيننا، وقد كان مهرجاناً يليق بكبار النجوم، ممن حققوا الألقاب والعلامات للمريخ وجعلوا القاصي والداني يعرف النادي ويصنفه من أندية القارة التي يتوقف الناس عندها كلما ذكرت الأسماء واصطفت مع البطولات، ولعل الأسطورة حامد بريمه كان وما يزال أحد الذين يعتلون الصدارة في هذا التصنيف، ولأن هنالك أجيال جاءت إلى المريخ في زمان الخيبات الخمسة والستة والسبعة أذكرهم فقط بأن حامد بريمه هذا كان بطلاً من الأبطال الذين حققوا كأس سيكافا الأول في موانزا ودار السلام، بطلاً لا يمكن الحديث عنه بعبارات مختصرة مع زملاءه من ذلك الجيل الذي لا يتكرر، كان نجماً فوق العادة في تلك البطولة، وإسماً ما يزال التنزانيون يرددونه كلما شاهدوا فريقاً سودانياً، والشيء الذي ظل ثابتاً من بين الأسئلة المتوقعة من كل الأفارقة في الدول التي نزورها مع المريخ أو غيره هو السؤال عن هذا اللاعب الفذ، أين هو الآن؟.. هم يتوقعون منا إجابة على نحو: أنه رجل أعمال يملك الكثير من الأملاك في قلب الخرطوم، أو وزيراً مرموقاً في الحكومة السودانية على طريقة بيليه وغيره من نجوم كرة القدم العالميين، ولكنهم يحصلون منا على إجابات تحبطهم بأقل مما أحبطتنا من قبل.
حامد بريمه لعب دور البطل الملهم في كأس مانديلا، الإنجاز القاري الوحيد للأندية السودانية على امتداد تأريخها القرني، وهو العلامة الفارقة في بطولة دبي والكأس الذهبية على حساب الزمالك.. وكل الإنجازات التي يتباهى بها أهل المريخ اليوم، خاصة هذا الجيل الذي أصبح يهتف للأفراد أكثر من الكيان، ومع ذلك لم يحصل على تكريم يليق به وبالإنجازات التي حققها في مسيرته مع هذا النادي.. وعادة ما نكتفي ببضعة أعلان تذكارية وشهادات تقديرية تمنح له مع ظرف مغلق بالشمع الأحمر كتكريم كلما جاء إلى السودان قادماً من قطر التي يعمل فيها مدرباً صغيراً للفتيان.. وكان يستحق تكريماً يشارك فيه الأهلي المصري أو الزمالك على الأقل ما لم يكن فريقاً أوربياً.. ولو كانت الأمور تؤخذ بمعيار الإنجاز فإنه يستحق مشاركة برشلونه الإسباني.. ولكنه لم يحصل على شيء.. وليت جزاء سنمار هذا كان نصيب بريمه وحده، فقد كان حصيلة عدد كبير من نجوم الفريق ممن إعتزلوا بعد مسيرات حافلة من العطاء والوفاء والأدب والإلتزام، وعلى رأس هؤلاء بالطبع جيل مانديلا كاملاً وهذا الجيل يشمل إبراهيم أحمد الحاج عضو المجلس الحالي لدرجة أن الجحود بات من المناقص التي يعير بها جمهور الهلال وإعلامه هذا النادي بعد التكريم الخرافي الذي كان قد حصل عليه طارق أحمد آدم وعدد من نجوم الهلال ممن لم يحققوا ولو جزء مما حققه نجوم المريخ.
ما كان يجري في الأيام الماضية في المريخ حول نجم نجومه وآخر أساطيره الحيه فيصل العجب ما كان ليخرج من هذه المعلومات المهمة، خاصة وأن الحديث عن فيصل العجب ليس كالحديث عن أي لاعب آخر، ولا يمكن أن نغفل جوانب أخرى في غاية الأهمية فهو اللاعب الماهر الخلوق والملهم الذي ترك بصمته على مسيرة المريخ في هذه الحقبة رغم أن الصراعات الإدارية كانت قد طمست إسم المريخ وعطلته عن كثير من الإنجازات التي كانت في المتناول، وكان واضحاً أن هذه اللجنة تخاف إتخاذ القرار حول موضوع العجب.. مع أنه من البديهي التعامل معه كرمز، وطالما أن هنالك خطأ كبير ارتكب بضم هيثم مصطفى فمن الواجب والعقل التعامل مع العجب بإستثناء طالما بقي هيثم، فالمريخاب الذين كانوا يقارعون به الهلالاب عندما يتحدثون عن هيثم وهو قائد للهلال، والنزاع التأريخي حول أيهما أفضل يجعل المسألة تأخذ أبعاداً مختلفة نستبعد منها مسألة السن والعطاء لأن هيثم مصطفى أكبر سناً من العجب، أو أكثر إستهلاكاً منه في الملاعب وطالما بقي الأول، فمن المنطق أن يبقى فيصل إلى أن يقضي الله أمراً كان مفعولا.. فهنالك الكثير من عطال الموهبة يملأون كشوفات المريخ ويتمتعون بحماية حديدية.
لقد تعرض العجب إلى ظلم كبير في ظل رئاسة جمال الوالي، ومن بين هذه المظالم ما كتب، ومنها ما لم يكتب في الصحف أو حتى على المواقع الإسفيرية والمنتديات، سنتطرق لها في حينها حتى لا يتحدث الناس عن تدهور مستوى اللاعب دون الأخذ في الإعتبار الظروف التي مر بها.. ولكن يقيننا أن مصير بريمه هو نفسه ما ينتظر فيصل العجب...!





222222222
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكور يا عبد الغني 
صباح الخير عيلك
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اليوم التالي.. سادومبا يقترب من المريخ

 اقترب اللاعب الزيمبابوي ادواردو سادومبا من كشوفات المريخ بعد الاتفاق مع وكيله وحسب اليوم التالي فان ضم اللاعب اصبح مسألة وقت ليس الا بعد الاتفاق على كافة الترتيبات ويتوقع وصول اللاعب الى الخرطوم في الساعات القادمة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كلام في الممنوع 

 طارق أحمد المصطفى 

 لحس القرار ولحس الكوع !!

 كما كان متوقعا فقد ( لحست ) وزارة الشباب والرياضة قرارها رقم ( 18 ) الخاص بدمج إتحادات الخيل في إتحاد واحد بعد أيام قلائل من صدوره ومن الغريب أن قرار الوزير ألذي أصدره أمس بالرقم ( 20 ) لم يحمل بين طياته أي حيثيات توضح سبب إلغائه لقرار الدمج وجاء القرار في ثمانية أسطر لاغير في الوقت ألذي جاء فيه قرار الدمج بالرقم ( 18 ) من ثلاث ورقات تحتوى على نصوص قانونية و حيثيات إصدار القرار من مصلحة عامة وعلاقاتنا مع الإتحادات الدولية و أشياء أخرى وهو مايؤكد أن الوزير تعرض لضغط من جهات لا نريد أن نسميها من أجل إلغاء قراره الأول ويؤكد أيضا ضعف حيثياته التي إستند عليها وهنا لا ألوم السيد الوزير كثيرا ولكن نلوم مساعديه ومعاونيه ومستشاريه ألذين لم يقدموا له الرأي القانوني السليم حتي يستند عليه عند الدفاع عن قراره وتكون الملامة الأكبر للسيد الوزير إذا لم يطلب الإستشارة من أساسه . نقطة ثانية مهمة جدا وهى أن المجموعة الرافضة لقرار الدمج تعاملت إعلاميا مع هذه القضية بصورة إحترافية بحته بقيادة د. الضوي رئيس اللجنة الإعلامية لمناهضة هذا القرار وإستطاعوا خلال فتر وجيزة أن يصنعوا رأيى عام كبير مساند لوجهة نظرهم بعد أن نجحوا في إستغلال كل الوسائط الإعلامية من صحف ومواقع إلكترونية وعقدوا مؤتمرين صحفين كان لهما أثرهما الكبير فى سير القضية في الوقت ألذي إلتزمت فيه المجموعة المؤيدة للقرار الصمت حينما كنا نطلب منهم التعليق مؤكدين أن ذلك تم بطلب من العقيد عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي لتهدئة الأوضاع والمرة الوحيد التي سمعنا فيها صوتهم كانت عبر التنوير ألذي نظمه سعادة العقيد بنادي الفروسية وكان ليس في صالحهم بعد أن وضح ضعف حجتهم المهم في الأمر حينما طلبت جهات عليا من الوزير مراجعة قراره لم يجد أي سند إعلامي يؤيده ووجد نفسه وحيدا في ( السهلة ) فكان التراجع .

 لو كنت مكان الوزير صديق محمد توم وحفظا لماء وجهي ووجه الرياضة عموما لتقدمت بإستقالتي اليوم قبل الغد بل قبل أن أصدر مثل هذا القرار ألذي يقلل من إحترامى ومن قدر الوزارة وهيبتها ، قلبي مع الحبيب عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي فكيف سيواجه أهله وعشيرته في الفروسية بعد أن ساءت العلاقة بينه وبينهم عقب هذا القرار الذي دبر ( بليل ) وألذي أتى به رئيسا لإتحادات الخيل بعد الدمج بعد أن رشحوه قبل شهر رئيسا للفروسية بالإجماع !!

 من المقبول جدا أن يعلن أمين مال اللجنة الأولمبية من خلال تصريحات صحافية عن إهتمامهم كلجنة بمرافقة الصحافين للبعثات الرياضية ولكن ليس من المقبول أن يعلن أمين المال عن إستغلال علاقاتهم لتأهيل للصحافين في المؤسسات الخارجية فما هو المقابل لذلك ؟؟ قد تكون المسألة مقبولة إذا جاءت عبر الجهات المنوط بها ذلك مثل مجلس الصحافة أوإتحاد الصحافين أو المؤسسات الصحفية التي تصدر منها الصحف أما غير ذلك فالمسألة تبدو غير منطقية !! 

 ماهي العلاقة بين لحس القرار ولحس الكوع في الفروسية ؟ سؤال لايجيب عليه إلا أهل الخيل 

 قرار لجنة التحقيق في التجاوزات المالية الإدارية في إتحاد رفع الأثقال ألذي أصدرته المفوضية الإتحادية أمس بعد إنتظار لأكثر من عام ولد ميتا وجاء مخيبا للتوقعات وقد حدث أن ما تخوفنا منه أمس في هذه الزاوية من الموازنات في هذا القرار فكيف بالله عليكم أن يتحول الشاكي الى متهم وتصدر ضده عقوبة . غدا سنتحدث عن هذا القرار العجيب بالتفصيل ولكن قبل ذلك نقول لمبارك أمان ( ياريت لو ما طلعت القرار ) !!

 ما ألذي يعطل قرار لجنة تقصي الحقائق فى التزوير في شهادات مدربي رفع الأثقال وهل صحيح أن هناك من ( شطب ) المواد القانونية التي أعتمدت عليها لجنة تقصي الحقائق في توصياتها حيث لم يصدر حتى الآن قرار علما بأن لجنة العقيد أمين ومحمد خير رفعت تقريرها في فترة وجيزة .

 يا وزير الشباب الرياضة أخبار لجنة تقصي الحقائق في تزوير شهادات المدربين في إتحاد رفع الأثقال شنوووو؟؟

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تأمُلات

 يا سلام على الحضري

 كمال الهدي

[email protected] 



 · بدأت فترة التسجيلات ولا يلوح في الأفق أنها ستحمل الجديد بالنسبة للناديين الكبيرين، سيما الهلال.

 · توقعت أن يتعلم مجلس البرير من الأخطاء العديدة التي صاحبت التسجيلات في المرات الفائتة.

 · ولم يخطر ببالي مطلقاً أن يصر المجلس على استنساخ تلك الأخطاء بهذا الشكل الذي يدعو للأسى.

 · فحديثهم عن أتير توماس حيرني حقيقة، باعتبار أن اللاعب كان ضمن كشف الهلال ولم يضف له الكثير أو يخرج منه نتيجة ظرف قاهر حتى يعاد له من جديد.

 · وشطبهم لعبدة جابر يبدو غريباً.

 · وإبقائهم على بكري المدينة يبدو أغرب.

 · ففي الحالتين أعلاه لا يبدو أن هناك أسساً محددة تتبعها لجنة التسجيلات المزعومة في الهلال.

 · المعلن أن هناك خطة للتركيز على لاعبين صغار السن.

 · لكن هل يعتبر جابر من العواجيز، بينما يرون أن بكري شافع يافع!

 · لا أقول أن بكري طعن في السن.

 · لكن الفتى وجد من الفرص ما لم يحظ به جابر.

 · فكيف يُشطب جابر ويُبقى على المدينة رغم أننا لم نر منه شيئاً منذ أكثر من عام سوى إثارة المشاكل خلال المعسكرات والتدريبات.

 · لاعب من مريخ الفاشر وآخر من الحرية وتسجيل محمد أحمد مع تجاهل تام للمشاكل الأساسية التي عانى منها الفريق في الآونة الأخيرة، ورغماً عن ذلك يقولون أن موضوع التسجيلات مسنود للجنة فنية!!

 · إن ظن مجلس الهلال أنه يستطيع أن يحقق شيئاً بمثل هذه النوعية من اللاعبين يكون واهم جداً.

 · لست من النوع الذي تستهويه العناوين والتصريحات حول الصفقات المدوية والمفاجآت والوعود البراقة، لذلك لن أتناول شيئاً من وعودهم لجماهير الهلال.

 · وإن تحقق شيئاً من ذلك فسوف أتعرض له حينه.

 · أما الآن فكل المؤشرات التي أمامنا تؤكد أن مشاكل الدفاع وصناعة اللعب والتهديف ستظل كما هي بدون حلول ناجعة.

 · إن أنهى مجلس البرير تسجيلات هذه المرة بهذا الشكل فعلى البرير ورفاقه أن يكفوا عن الحديث إلى حين انتهاء فترتهم.

 · في المريخ لا يبدو الوضع أفضل كثيراً.

 · ويبدو أنه لن يكون هناك فكاك في المنظور القريب من السماسرة وتجار صحافتنا الرياضية.

 · في الأيام الماضية قرأنا الكثير عن صفقة متوقعة مع اللاعب سادومبا للعب للأحمر.

 · لكن أخبار اليوم تشير إلى اتفاق بين رئيسي الهلال والمريخ يقضى بعدم تسجيل الأول للعجب وامتناع الثاني عن ضم سادومبا.

 · وهذه في حد ذاتها مهزلة حقيقية تؤكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن إداريي الأندية يضحكون على جماهير الناديين.

 · وإلا فما معنى أن يبرم رئيسا الناديين هكذا اتفاقاً؟!

 · لماذا يتخوف جمال الوالي من ذهاب العجب للهلال طالما أنهم على قناعة بعدم جدواه فنياً؟!

 · ألم يسجل جمال الوالي من قبل قائد الهلال المشطوب، رغم أنه كان خارج المجلس آنذاك؟!

 · وما الذي يخيف البرير إن لعب سادومبا للمريخ؟!

 · ألم يقل بعضمة لسانه أن سادومبا تقدم في السن ولم يعد مجدياً في الهلال؟!

 · أما المثير للقرف والاشمئزاز في المريخ فهو عودة فريد زمانه الحضري لمواصلة مسيرته مع النادي.

 · الحضري بعد كل استهزائه بإداريي وجماهير المريخ يعود للزود عن مرمى الفريق وكأن شيئاً لم يكن!

 · وقد بدأت الحملات مدفوعة الأجر بغرض كسب رضا الجماهير المريخية التي ربما أغضبت بعضها عودة الحضري المفتري.

 · فقد طالعنا اليوم أخباراً تقول أن أعدادا كبيرة من جماهير المريخ قد قابلت أنباء عودة الحضري بارتياح شديد!!!

 · أيعقل أن يرتاح أي بشر سوى لعودة لاعب فعل مثل ما فعله وقال ما قاله الحضري في حق إداريي المريخ!

 · لا أصدق أن أي مشجع غيور على سمعة ناديه ومكانته يمكن أن يقبل بعودة الحضري.

 · لكن ماذا نقول في صحافة الدفع المسبق هذه التي تروج وتوهم وتضلل وتمهد لأقذر الصفقات.

 · هناك خبر آخر في صحف اليوم ليس أقل قرفاً، هو ذاك الذي يقول أن الحضري زار حارس المريخ يسن في المستشفى.

 · معلوم طبعاً أن الخبر لا يقصد منه سوى تلميع صورة الحضري حتى تجد عودته القبول المطلوب، لا لشيء سوى أن جمالاً يريد ذلك.

 · وعندما يريد جمال شيئاً، فلابد أن يستجيب الجميع.

 · فهذا هو سودان اليوم.

 · وهذا هو حال مريخ المهازل.

 · وكان الله في عون جماهير هذا النادي الكبير الذي تحول إلى ملكية خاصة بجمال يتصرف فيها كيفما اتفق.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يضم على جعفر الى كشوفاته اليوم
 استقبله بالمطار

 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم استقبلت غرفة تسجيلات المريخ بالامس اللاعب على جعفر في مطار الخرطوم وقامت بالاتفاق معه تمهيدا لضمه الى كشوفات المريخ اليوم بعد الحصول على موافقة ناديه بخصوص تسليمه خطاب الشطب اليوم ويتوقع ان يقوم المريخ بضم اللاعب الى الكشوفات وسط حضور اداري كبير
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*زيكو : عدم التجديد للعجب مصيبة وسقطة كبيرة
 اللاعب وحده يحدد موعد الاعتزال

 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم تحسر الكابتن منتصر الزاكي على ما يدور في المريخ هذه الايام وقال ان تكوين لجنة للجلوس مع العميد فيصل العجب يعد سقطة في تاريخ المريخ وقال في تصريحات نقلتها الصدى ان عدم التجديد للعجب مصيبة كبيرة وقال ان اللاعب فيصل العجب لوحده قادر على الاستمرار وتحديد موعد الاعتزال لانه لاعب كرة قدم وقال انه يمتنى ان لا تمارس على اللاعب ضغوطات علي اللاعب لانه قدم الكثير للمريخ
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

تأمُلات

 يا سلام على الحضري

 كمال الهدي

[email protected] 



 · بدأت فترة التسجيلات ولا يلوح في الأفق أنها ستحمل الجديد بالنسبة للناديين الكبيرين، سيما الهلال.

 · توقعت أن يتعلم مجلس البرير من الأخطاء العديدة التي صاحبت التسجيلات في المرات الفائتة.

 · ولم يخطر ببالي مطلقاً أن يصر المجلس على استنساخ تلك الأخطاء بهذا الشكل الذي يدعو للأسى.

 · فحديثهم عن أتير توماس حيرني حقيقة، باعتبار أن اللاعب كان ضمن كشف الهلال ولم يضف له الكثير أو يخرج منه نتيجة ظرف قاهر حتى يعاد له من جديد.

 · وشطبهم لعبدة جابر يبدو غريباً.

 · وإبقائهم على بكري المدينة يبدو أغرب.

 · ففي الحالتين أعلاه لا يبدو أن هناك أسساً محددة تتبعها لجنة التسجيلات المزعومة في الهلال.

 · المعلن أن هناك خطة للتركيز على لاعبين صغار السن.

 · لكن هل يعتبر جابر من العواجيز، بينما يرون أن بكري شافع يافع!

 · لا أقول أن بكري طعن في السن.

 · لكن الفتى وجد من الفرص ما لم يحظ به جابر.

 · فكيف يُشطب جابر ويُبقى على المدينة رغم أننا لم نر منه شيئاً منذ أكثر من عام سوى إثارة المشاكل خلال المعسكرات والتدريبات.

 · لاعب من مريخ الفاشر وآخر من الحرية وتسجيل محمد أحمد مع تجاهل تام للمشاكل الأساسية التي عانى منها الفريق في الآونة الأخيرة، ورغماً عن ذلك يقولون أن موضوع التسجيلات مسنود للجنة فنية!!

 · إن ظن مجلس الهلال أنه يستطيع أن يحقق شيئاً بمثل هذه النوعية من اللاعبين يكون واهم جداً.

 · لست من النوع الذي تستهويه العناوين والتصريحات حول الصفقات المدوية والمفاجآت والوعود البراقة، لذلك لن أتناول شيئاً من وعودهم لجماهير الهلال.

 · وإن تحقق شيئاً من ذلك فسوف أتعرض له حينه.

 · أما الآن فكل المؤشرات التي أمامنا تؤكد أن مشاكل الدفاع وصناعة اللعب والتهديف ستظل كما هي بدون حلول ناجعة.

 · إن أنهى مجلس البرير تسجيلات هذه المرة بهذا الشكل فعلى البرير ورفاقه أن يكفوا عن الحديث إلى حين انتهاء فترتهم.

 · في المريخ لا يبدو الوضع أفضل كثيراً.

 · ويبدو أنه لن يكون هناك فكاك في المنظور القريب من السماسرة وتجار صحافتنا الرياضية.

 · في الأيام الماضية قرأنا الكثير عن صفقة متوقعة مع اللاعب سادومبا للعب للأحمر.

 · لكن أخبار اليوم تشير إلى اتفاق بين رئيسي الهلال والمريخ يقضى بعدم تسجيل الأول للعجب وامتناع الثاني عن ضم سادومبا.

 · وهذه في حد ذاتها مهزلة حقيقية تؤكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن إداريي الأندية يضحكون على جماهير الناديين.

 · وإلا فما معنى أن يبرم رئيسا الناديين هكذا اتفاقاً؟!

 · لماذا يتخوف جمال الوالي من ذهاب العجب للهلال طالما أنهم على قناعة بعدم جدواه فنياً؟!

 · ألم يسجل جمال الوالي من قبل قائد الهلال المشطوب، رغم أنه كان خارج المجلس آنذاك؟!

 · وما الذي يخيف البرير إن لعب سادومبا للمريخ؟!

 · ألم يقل بعضمة لسانه أن سادومبا تقدم في السن ولم يعد مجدياً في الهلال؟!

 · أما المثير للقرف والاشمئزاز في المريخ فهو عودة فريد زمانه الحضري لمواصلة مسيرته مع النادي.

 · الحضري بعد كل استهزائه بإداريي وجماهير المريخ يعود للزود عن مرمى الفريق وكأن شيئاً لم يكن!

 · وقد بدأت الحملات مدفوعة الأجر بغرض كسب رضا الجماهير المريخية التي ربما أغضبت بعضها عودة الحضري المفتري.

 · فقد طالعنا اليوم أخباراً تقول أن أعدادا كبيرة من جماهير المريخ قد قابلت أنباء عودة الحضري بارتياح شديد!!!

 · أيعقل أن يرتاح أي بشر سوى لعودة لاعب فعل مثل ما فعله وقال ما قاله الحضري في حق إداريي المريخ!

 · لا أصدق أن أي مشجع غيور على سمعة ناديه ومكانته يمكن أن يقبل بعودة الحضري.

 · لكن ماذا نقول في صحافة الدفع المسبق هذه التي تروج وتوهم وتضلل وتمهد لأقذر الصفقات.

 · هناك خبر آخر في صحف اليوم ليس أقل قرفاً، هو ذاك الذي يقول أن الحضري زار حارس المريخ يسن في المستشفى.

 · معلوم طبعاً أن الخبر لا يقصد منه سوى تلميع صورة الحضري حتى تجد عودته القبول المطلوب، لا لشيء سوى أن جمالاً يريد ذلك.

 · وعندما يريد جمال شيئاً، فلابد أن يستجيب الجميع.

 · فهذا هو سودان اليوم.

 · وهذا هو حال مريخ المهازل.

 · وكان الله في عون جماهير هذا النادي الكبير الذي تحول إلى ملكية خاصة بجمال يتصرف فيها كيفما اتفق.



انت مالك والدخلك شنو خليك في فريقك يا رشاشة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*محمد موسي يفجر ازمة ويرفض الاعارة

 الخرطوم فجر مهاجم المريخ محمد موسى في الساعات الاولي من صباح اليوم ازمة بالمريخ ورفض الاعارة لنادي الاهلي الخرطوم وكان اللاعب قد وافق الا انه عاد ورفض الانتقال الى الاهلي رغم التوصية التي قدمتها لجنة التسجيلات وهو ما فتح الباب امام شطب اللاعب الذي تلقى عددا من العروض من اندية الممتاز
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*من هم الخماسي الذين يرودون شطبهم و راجي يعتزر في شنو يا رب الخماسي يكون(العجب ، بله جابر ، موسي الزومه ، ........الخ)
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نجم الدين: تلقيت عرضا من الهلال ولكني فضلت الخرطوم

 الخرطوم قال مدافع المريخ المشطوب ولاعب الخرطوم الحالي نجم الدين عبد الله انه تلقى عرضا الهلال ولكنه فضل اللعب للخرطوم الوطني وحسب الصدي فان اللاعب امد عودته الى المريخ وقدرته علي اقناع الادارة في النصف الثاني من الموسم الرياضي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يضم على جعفر الى كشوفاته اليوم

استقبلت غرفة تسجيلات المريخ بالامس اللاعب على جعفر في مطار الخرطوم وقامت بالاتفاق معه تمهيدا لضمه الى كشوفات المريخ اليوم بعد الحصول على موافقة ناديه بخصوص تسليمه خطاب الشطب اليوم ويتوقع ان يقوم المريخ بضم اللاعب الى الكشوفات وسط حضور اداري كبير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء محمد النادر وعبد الغني على الابداعات والروائع
وربنا يقويكم

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلموا الاحباء محمد النادر وعبد الغني على الابداعات والروائع
وربنا يقويكم




اللهم اميييييييييييين ومشكووور على مروووورك

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الكوكي (لم يوص بشطب الوطنيين )


  افادت مصادر  لصيقة الصلة بملف التسجيلات بالمريخ ان التقرير  الذي قدمه  المدير الفني للمريخ  الكابتن محمد عثمان  الكوكي لم يحوي اشارات لشطب لاعبين وطنيين من كشوفات  الفريق وان التقرير اوصي  فقط بالتعاقد مع الثنائي الاجنبي  الايفواري اوليفييه والظهير الايسر  الغاني غاندي كاسينيو ومضي المصدر في حديثة مشيرا الى ان الكوكي طلب خلال التقرير الاستعانة  بسبعة على اقل تقدير منى  لاعبي فريق الشباب بالنادي مشددا على ضرورة ان يتواجدوا معه من خلال المعسكر التحضيري المزمع اقامته في خواتيم الشهر الجاري . 
 وعلمت الصحيفة ان خطوة مجلس الادارة بانهاء التعاقد مع عدد من اللاعبين الوطنيين جاءت بناء على قرارات  ادارية لها علاقة بانضباط اللاعبين .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*دائرة الكرة بالمريخ تطالب بشطب خمسة من عناصر الحرس القديم وتصفهم بخميرة العكننة


تفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن دائرة الكرة بالمريخ كانت رفعت تقريراً لإبراهومة رئيس القطاع الرياضي عن خمسة لاعبين وطالبت بإقصائهم، وذكرت أن اللاعبين الخمسة (خميرة عكننة) ويعكّرون الأجواء في الفريق ورأت أن الوضع في القلعة الحمراء سيكون أفضل من دونهم وكانت اللجنة الفنية ناقشت تقرير دائرة الكرة في اجتماعها الأخير وكان بعض أعضاء المجلس طالبوا بشطب اللاعبين المذكورين الا أن الأغلبية طالبت بشطب بعضهم والابقاء على البعض الآخر مع توجيه انذار نهائي لهم بعدم تكرار ما حدث.. يذكر أن التقرير المعني تم رفعه لرئيس القطاع الرياضي بعد مباراة الأهلي المصري التي شهدت رفض بعض اللاعبين المشاركة فيها ما لم يتسلموا مستحقاتهم المالية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*منتخبنا الوطني يؤدي تدريبه الرئيسي لمباراة غانا مساء اليوم


يؤدي منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم تدريبه الرئيسي مساء اليوم استعداداً لمواجهة المنتخب الغاني يوم الجمعة المقبل على ملعب استاد المريخ في الجولة الرابعة من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم بالبرازيل 2014 ويختتم تحضيراته غداً وكانت بعثة المنتخب عادت أمس من اثيوبيا بعد أن أقام المنتخب معسكراً تحضيرياً قصيراً أدى من خلاله تجربتين وديتين أمام اثيوبيا وخسرها بهدفين وأمام تنزانيا وانتهت بالتعادل السلبي وعمل مازدا من خلال التجربتين اشراك أكبر عدد من العناصر التي تضمها توليفة المنتخب بغرض تجهيزها بالصورة المثلى للمرحلة المقبلة وأدى المنتخب 15 حصة تدريبية من خلال معسكر أديس وأشاد محمد عبد الله مازدا بمعسكر اديس ووصفه بالمثالي الرغم المعاناة الكبيرة للمنتخب في ظل عدم وجود نثريات واقامة مريحة عكس المنتخبات الأخرى التي تقيم معسكراتها في فنادق سبعة نجوم  وأشاد مازدا كذلك بعناصر المنتخب الجدد وقال إنها ستقدم الأفضل في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكلة: السعودى لاعب جوكر ويفترض ان يبقى فى القلعه الحمراء


تمنى الكابتن صلاح مشكلة مدرب المريخ الأسبق أن يغيّر مجلس ادارة نادي عن فكرته باعارة لاعبه سعيد السعودي الى اهلي شندي وانتداب باسيرو لاعب الآرسنال وقال مشكلة إن السعودي يعتبر من أفضل اللاعبين الموجودين في الكشف المريخي حالياً..  وقال مشكلة: اذا كان كان مجلس إدارة المريخ قرر تحويل السعودي إلى أهلي شندي والحصول على باسيرو يجب احترام قراره وفي النهاية المجلس يدير النادي ويتخذ القرارات ولكن بصفة شخصية أقول أنا ضد انتقال السعودي إلى أي نادٍ سواء كان أهلي شندي أو أي نادٍ آخر وأعتقد أن المريخ في حاجة اليه لأنه السعودي لاعب جوكر وحتى إذا لم يشارك أساسياً وبقي على دكة البدلاء يمكن أن يستفيد منه الجهاز الفني في أي وقت في الوسط أو في الدفاع وبغض النظر عن اللاعب الذي سيحل مكان السعودي في المريخ أتصور أن السعودي يفترض أن يبقى في القلعة الحمراء لأنه لاعب مفيد وقائد ولديه خبرة وصغير السن والمستقبل أمامه وأعتقد أن المريخ يحتاج إلى الاستفادة من الدروس والعِبر لأنه من قبل فرّط في بدر الدين قلق ووليد علاء الدين وندم على التفريط فيهما.. فعندما أعار المريخ قلق إلى هلال الساحل افتقده واُضطر إلى إعادته من جديد وعندما استغنى عن وليد علاء الدين وذهب إلى هلال كادوقلي تألق بصورة لافتة مع الأسود وتم اختياره للمنتخب الوطني والآن قلق أيضاً يقدم مستويات لافتة مع أهلي عطبرة ويصنع انتصاراته فلماذا يتعب المريخ وينتدب المواهب ويفرّط فيها بكل سهولة للأندية الأخرى؟
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*زيكو: عدم التجديد لفيصل العجب سقطة كبرى لمجلس المريخ


وصف منتصر الزاكي نجم المريخ الأسبق تكوين لجنة من قبل مجلس إدارة المريخ للجلوس مع العجب وإقناعه بالاعتزال بأنه سقطة إدارية، كما اعتبر أن عدم التجديد للقائد مصيبة وقال زيكو: الأندية الكبيرة تحتفظ بقيمها ومبادئها ولا تتخلى عنها وأضاف: لا يمكن أن يضغط المريخ على العجب ويطالبه بالاعتزال وهو قائد الفريق واللاعب الذي أمضى سنوات طويلة في خدمة النادي وكان على المجلس أن يجدد للعجب من دون تردد وأتساءل: ماذا يعني لو أن العجب حجز خانة في الفريق وهل كل اللاعبين الموجودين في القائمة الحمراء يشاركون؟ هناك مجموعة تشارك بصفة أساسية ومجموعة تبقى على دكة البدلاء وأخرى خارج القائمة والقائد لا يتم التعامل معه بهذه الصورة واستمر: تكوين لجنة للجلوس مع العجب بالتأكيد في إجحاف في حق هذا اللاعب وجرح لكبريائه وكان من الطبيعي أن يرفض الاعتزال والتمسك بالاستمرار.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*أهلي الخرطوم يوافق على إطلاق سراح جعفر للمريخ ومحمد موسى يرفض الاعارة


تفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن مجلس ادارة نادي أهلي الخرطوم وافق على إطلاق سراح مدافعه علي جعفر للانتقال لصفوف المريخ في فترة التسجيلات الحالية ، وكان المريخ خاطب مجلس ادارة الأهلي رسمياً وينتظر أن يتم تقييد جعفر في قائمة الأحمر خلال اليومين المقبلين.. وكان محمد موسى مهاجم المريخ رفض إعارته إلى أهلي الخرطوم ناديه السابق وكان موسى اعتذر لمسؤولي المريخ عن عدم قبول فكرة إعارته إلى أي نادٍ وقال إنه يفضّل أن يستغني الأحمر عن خدماته ويختار النادي الذي ينتقل إلى صفوفه بنفسه ولم يشارك محمد موسى أساسياً مع المريخ في الموسم الحالي وأبقاه الجهاز الفني على دكة البدلاء وكان موسى انتقل إلى صفوف المريخ قادماً من أهلي الخرطوم في فترة التسجيلات الرئيسة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*جمال ابوعنجة يرفض الاطاحة من المهندس من دائرة الكرة بالمريخ



قال الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة مدرب فريق الشباب بالمريخ إنه يجد نفسه في العمل الفني وليس الاداري وأضاف: هناك حديث عن أن مجلس إدارة المريخ يرغب في تعييني مديراً للكرة ولا أعلم صحته ولكنني أعتقد أنني أفيد المريخ أكثر من خلال منصبي الحالي مديراً فنياً لفريق الشباب وقال: أنا لاعب سابق وتحولت إلى التدريب والوضع الطبيعي أن أكون في الملعب مرتدياً (لبس التدريب) وأحمل صافرتي.. أوجّه وأتحدث إلى اللاعبين من داخل الملعب وكرة القدم تجري في دمي لأنني ظللت لأكثر من ثلاثين عاماً أمارس كرة القدم لاعباً ومدرباً وحالياً لدينا مشروع حريصون على إكماله.. نريد أن نقدم لاعبي شباب مميزين للمريخ وأعتقد أن المريخ بعد عامين لن يكون في حاجة للتعاقد مع لاعب من خارج المنظومة وذكر جمال أبوعنجة أنه إذا كان لابد من تغيير في دائرة الكرة فهناك العديد من أبناء المريخ يمكنهم تولي المهمة وقال: زيكو تتوافر فيه مواصفات مدير الكرة وأعتقد أنه سينجح في هذا المنصب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


كاسينو يبدى الرغبة .. وماكسيم يغادر القلعة
غرفة التسجيلات المريخية تستقبل على جعفر فى المطار وتسابق الزمن لأنجاز ملف الأجانب
الغانى يكشف تفاصيل جديدة فى حواره مع الزعيم ووكيله يوجه رسالة مهمة لكلتشى
الغانى كاسينو يوقع خطاب أبداء رغبة للمريخ لعام واحد
غانا تهتم بانتقال ( بطل العالم ) الى المريخ
غاندى : لن أخذل الكوكى وغانا ستهزم السودان يوم الجمعة
ووكيله يقول : (قولو لكلتشى يحول كرات غاندى كلها فى القون)
غرفة التسجيلات تواصل الاجتماعات وتبحث الخيارات
أبراهومة يثنى على تصعيد ثنائى الشباب .. حاتم محمد احمد : أنتظرنا هذه الخطوة كثيرا والمريخ يسير فى الطريق الصحيح
أبوعنجة : أتخاذ القرارات القوية الواضحة هو الطريق الوحيد لبناء مريخ المستقبل
الفريق منصور يطالب بتكريم محمد الياس
القطاع الثقافى يدشن موسمه بالرجبية
نجم الدين عبدالله يوقع للخرطوم الوطنى
في  خانة الكاميروني ماكسيم .. الغاندي غاندي كاسينو يبدي الرغبة الانتقال  للاحمر .. اللاعب يغادر فجرا برفقة وكيله ويعود قبل بداية الاعداد
رجل  الشرطة الصارم يلوح بعصا الانضباط .. تحولات 180 درجة في فهم وعمل لجنة  التسجيلات الحمراء .. اصدار لائحة توضح التعامل بين اللاعب والنادي وتصعيد  الشباب اولى الرسائل .. 
الامين العام للمريخ : لن نتردد في معاقبة الخارجين عن اللوائح ولا كبير على المريخ
الامين العام للمريخ يحذر .. الفريق طارق : الاحترافية تسهل عمل الجميع وتقود للبطولات
نجما المريخ السابقين يتحدثان للزعيم عن انضمام ابراهيم وحسن للفريق الاول
ابراهومة : خطوة التصعيد ممتازة وتعتبر نقلة نوعية لهما
حاتم محمد احمد : انجازات المريخ دائما ما تاتي باقدام اشباله
الراجل  سعيد بخطوة ترفيع الثنائي .. حاتم محمد احمد : المريخ كان في حاجة ماسة  لقرار الاعتماد على شبابه والتدرج السليم سيكون اساسا لنجاحهما والجمهور  سيتعامل مع الثنائي كابناءه
المدير الفني لفريق الشباب يتحدث للزعيم .. ابوعنجة :  ابراهومة وابو علي ثمرة عمل جاد ونخطط لتصعيد اخرين في  الفترة القادمة
بعد تصعيد ابراهومة وحسن للفريق الاول .. زملاء اللاعبين في قمة السعادة بترفيع الثنائي وينتظرون الفرج
متوكل زردية : القرار منحنا ثقة كبيرة في مجلس الادارة ونتمنى ان يستمر
ميسي : ابراهومة وحسن سيحققان النجاح .. والمايسترو نمر : قرار تاريخي يستحق الاحترام
غاني  المريخ الجديد معجب بايو ومونتاري .. غاندي كاسينو : انا من اسرة كروية  ولن اخذل الكوكي .. هيثم وعلاء الدين وباسكال واوليفيه وماكسيم لاعبون  لفتوا نظري خلال مباراة المريخ والاهلي المصري .. تسجيل اوليفيه قبلي لم  يشعرني بالقلق وصقور الجديان ستخسر امام اللنجوم السوداء واذكر مباراة  الهلال وليبرتي الغاني ..  جمهور لمريخ عظيم ولو ساندنا في الدوري مثلما  حدث في مباراة الجمعة سنحصد البطولات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى



المريخ يسجل غاندي وينتظر موافقة النمور لضم باسيرو وفريد
دائرة الكرة بالمريخ تطالب بشطب الخماسي .. لفت نظر بلة جابر .. راجي يعتذر .. واهلي الخرطوم يطلق سراح جعفر للاحمر
المريخ يتعاقد نجم الحرية الغاني
غاندي سعيد بارتداء الاحمر
.. ووكيله يؤكد : المريخ حصل على مدافع مميز
طارق الطاهر : لم نفاوض غنيم والباشا لم يتلق عرضا من ليبيا
محمد موسى يرفض اعارته للفرسان
دائرة الكرة بالمريخ ترفع تقرير عن خمسة لاعبين وتطالب باقصائهم
راجي يعتذر وبلة يمثل امام سكرتير المريخ
الماكوك : اعتذر لجماهير المريخ واعدها بالافضل في القسم الثاني
اهلي الخرطوم يوافق على اطلاق سراح علي جعفر للمريخ
زيكو : تكوين لجنة لاقناع العجب بالاعتزال سقطة
الخرطوم يتعاقد مع نجم الدين عبد الله
البرير يجتمع بمساوي وكاريكا ومساع لتجنيس سنكارا وسيدي بيه
صفقة باسيرو وفريد تحسم اليوم
المريخ يتعاقد مه نجم الحرية الغاني ويستغني عن خدمات ماكسيم
غاندي : خضت تجربة احترافية بالسويد وسعيد بالانضمام الى القلعة الحمراء وساجتهد لتقديم الافضل
طارق الطاهر : الاعلام ينشر اشياء غير صحيحة والبعض تحدث عن طلب الاهلي الليبي اعارة الباشا وكتبوا عن مبالغ مالية .. لم نفاوض المصري غنيم .. التقينا العجب وقائد الاحمر متفهم للوضع .. وانا الناطق الرسمي باسم المجلس ومن اراد معلومة يمكنه العودة الي .. هناك من تحدث عن نية الاحمر شطب راجي وعلاء الدين يوسف والبعض يحاول زرع الفتنة في القلعة الحمراء
جدل في المريخ حول الملك 
زيكو : تكوين لجنة لاقناع العجب بالاعتزال سقطة ادارية وعدم التجديد للقائد مصيبة .. هناك قيم تراعيها الاندية وماذا يضير المجلس لو استمر العجب ؟ وهل كل اللاعبين في القائمة يشاركون اساسيين ؟. القرار فيه جرح لكبرياء العجب ورفضه طبيعي ارجوكم اتركوا الملك لكرامته وتاريخه حتى يحدد بنفسه موعد الذهاب .. المشكلة ليست في ذهابه الى الهلال بعد الاستغناء عن خدماته والقضية اكبر من التحول للقلعة الزرقاء وترتبط بقيم النادي .. اجحفوا في حقه وعاملوه بطريقة غير لائقة واذا كان الرجل الفضائي يصر على الاستمرار وقدرته على العطاء الاولى الاستجابة له
نائب مدير الكرة بالمريخ يوضح .. ابراهيم ملاح : نجم الدين غير منضبط وناذكره عن تعمد عدم اخطاره بالتدريبات كذب صريح .. كثير الاعذار والغيابات .. فشل في اثبات وجوده فبحث عن شماعة يعلق عليها الاخفاق .. قبل مباراة الاهلي المصري طلبنا من اللاعبين الحضور الى المعسكر الساعة الثانية عشرة صباحا فوصل الخامسة والنصف .. حديثه عن خالد احمد المصطفى لايليق بمن ارتدى شعار المريخ واقسم بالله العظيم لانعرف التمييز بين اللاعبين .. اتحداه ان يثبت ماذكره عن تمييزنا بعض اللاعبين وليذكر اسماءهم .. جاملناه بعد ارتكاب العديد من المخالفات .. نطالبه بالحضور للتدريبات فيقول : ليست لدي سيارة ويتحدث عن مشاكل اسرية واسباب غير منطقية .. دائرة الكرة لاتضع التشكيلة وما علاقتنا بالاستغناء عنه ؟ هذا قرار جهاز فني وكان عليه الحفاظ على شعرة معاوية
دائرة الكرة بالمريخ ترفع تقريرا عن خمسة لاعبين وتطالب باقصائهم
محمد موسى يرفض الاعارة .. طارق الطاهر يجتمع ببلة جابر والمجلس يلفت نظر الظهير الايمن
راجي يعتذر عن الاجتماع .. والعجب يتمسك بالاستمرار .. والمجلس يتبع سياسة جديدة مع اللاعبين .. ولائحة اكثر تشددا في الطريق
بلة جابر : اجتماع السكرتير حفزني على مواصلة المشوار وتجديد الثقة يدفعني الى الاجادة وتقديم الافضل .. اعتذر للجميع وانوي التعويض والجماهير موعودة بلقب الدوري الممتاز واداء مختلف في القسم الثاني .. لن اخذل المجلس وانصار الاحمر  .. مسئوليتي كبيرة ومستعد لبذل الغالي والنفيس من اجل الفرقة الحمراء
ادارة شباب المريخ تعد بتقديم المزيد من الدرر للفريق الاول 
ابو عنجة : اجد نفسي في العمل الفني .. واتحفظ على منصب مدير الكرة .. وسافيد المريخ بقطاع الشباب اكثر .. لدينا مشروع حريصون على اكماله وبعد عامين لن يكون الاحمر في حاجة الى التعاقد مع لاعب من خارج المدرسة المريخية .. حسن وابراهومة البداية وفي الطريق عناصر اخرى وابناء المريخ كثر ويمكنهم تولي مهمة مدير الكرة واذا كان لابد من التغيير فزيكو انسب من يشغل هذه الوظيفة ..
انس الطاهر : اذا اعتمد المريخ على قطاع الشباب سيعود الى البطولات وجمعنا جواهر ستقدم نفسها في القريب العاجل
عصام طلب : حسن وابراهومة نموذج للاعبين المتطورين ولدينا ثمانية لاعبين يفترض تصعيدهم وواثقون من نجاح الثنائي


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السعودي يغلق هواتفه ويقطع الطريق امام مجلس المريخ


قطع نجم المريخ الدولي  سعيد مصطفي كل وسائل الاتصال معه واغلق  هواتفه النقالة وانتظر سعيد حتى سمع المجلس  قراره  القاضي بالرفض واغلق هواتفه بعدها ليغلق بالتالي الباب امام اعارته لنادي الاهلي شندي  ويرفض اللاعب المبدا  تماما وكان قد رفض اجراء مماثلا منتصف الموسم الماضي بعده  ان رفض الاعارة لنادي الاهلي الحصاحيصا واعاد المريخ  قيده  في تسجيلات ديسمبر ويعد سعيد ثاني  اقدم لاعب في كشف المريخ بعد فيصل العجب ومر اللاعب  بظروف صعبة للغاية طوال مواسمه مع المريخ ولم يتمكن من حجز مقعد في التشكيلية  الاساسية طوال عشرة  مواسم امضاها في الكشوفات كما انه ظل مرشحا للشطب في كل موسم غير انه يتمكن من النجاة في اللحظات الاخيرة ليكون مشواره مع الفرقة الحمراء هو الاغرب  على الاطلاق .
*

----------


## الصفوه22

*جهد كبير من الثنائي محمد النادر وعبد الغني يديكم العافيه 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تسلموا ياصفوة
 مشكورريييييييييييييييييييييييين كتير ما قصرتوا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

تسلموا ياصفوة
 مشكورريييييييييييييييييييييييين كتير ما قصرتوا



تسلم يــ حبيب على مروووورك 

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*ﺃﺭﺳﻞ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺗﺬﻛﺮﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻹﻳﻔﻮﺍﺭﻯ
 ﺳﻴﻨﺎﻟﻰ ﺑﺎﻣﺒﺎ ﻭﺳﻴﺼﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻹﺑﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺮﻏﺒﺔ ﻭﻟﻌﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻝ26ﻋﺎﻣﺎ
 ﻓﻰ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻜﺎ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ
 ﻭﺃﺳﻴﻚ ﺃﺑﻴﺪﺟﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﻯ ﻭﺻﻼﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺎﻧﻰ ﺃﺧﺮ
 ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺇﺭﺗﺪﻯ ﺷﻌﺎﺭﻩ ﻭﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ
 ﺳﻴﻨﺎﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰﻳﻦ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ
 ﺑﺸﺮ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ
 ﻭﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺑﺤﺮ
 اول مره اعرف في فريق اسمه الجزيره السوري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
شهد الحروف
د.نشأت نبيل 
هل هو الإحلال والتبديل؟

• نعم سنة الحياة الاحلال والتبديل ... ولكلشيء نهاية ... وكرة القدم لا تعترف بالأسماء بل تعرف البذل والعطاء، ومهما كبرت الأسماء وكبرت قيمة الأشخاص، فبكل تأكيد هناك نقطة نهاية، مهما حاول الشخص ان يطيل الوصول الى هذه النقطة ... ولكن حتماً سيصلها.
• والاحلال والتبديل في كرة القدم سمة أساسية من سماتها ، ومتوسط عمر الفريق احد الركائز التي يعتمد عليها المحللون في قراءة واقع الفريق ومستقبله، وعندما خططت مصر الشقيقة للتأهل الى كأس العالم استعانت بخبراء اللعبة المحلين والدوليين وكان للمرحوم (الجوهري) القدح المعلى في الخطة التي رسمها الى المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة، وعندما خرجت مصر من تصفيات كأس العالم في فاصلة مصر الجزائر والتي أقيمت بإستاد المريخ كتب الناقد الرياضي بصحيفة الاهرام الأستاذ ياسر أيوب ، علينا ان نرجع لبناء فريق آخرونعود للمحاولة مرة أخري .. وعندما لم يتقبل الاعلام هذا الرأي رد عليهم بأن متوسط عمر الفريق مرتفع وإذا حاولنا الوصول الى كأس العالم بعد أربع سنوات بنفس هذا الفريق فهذا يعنى التخطيط للفشل.
• وهذا ما يفعله الان (أيوب الكرة السودانية) مازدا .. الذى اختار عناصر المنتخب من الشباب (مطعم) بالخبرة، والذي هاجمته الصحافة الرياضية عندما أعلن عن تشكيلة المنتخب، مازدا يخطط لواقعه الان ويبنى لغد المنتخب.
• ودائماً ما يسعى خبراء اللعبة عالمياً لتخفيض معدل أعمار الفريق لما بين (24.1) و (33.4)، وأهمية هذا تكمن ان يتمتع الفريق بالعناصر الشابة القادر على العطاء وترفع من القيمة التسويقية للفريق.
• كل ما ذكرته سلفاً قصدت به أن يدرك الجميع أهمية متوسط عمر الفريق، وحتى يكون الاحلال والابدال في المريخ بطريقة منهجية وفق خطط موضوعة من إدارة النادي بالاستعانة بالمدير الفني الحالي.
• لسنا ضد التخلص من الحرس القديم والاستعانة بالمواهب الشابة وتجديد روح الفريق، والجميع يري في الاحلال الحل المناسب لمستقبل مشرق مع لاعبين جددلديهم روح الإصرار لأثبات أنفسهم واحراز بطولة تظهرهم قارياً، ولكن لا ننسي اللاعب الخبرة، كرة القدم لا تعرف العطاء البدني فقط، بل تحتاج كثيراً الى لاعبي خبرة يدركون فن الوصول الى غاية المباراة وتقسيم الـ (90) دقيقة بين الهجوم والعودة للدفاع وفن إضاعة الزمن والضغط (عصبياً) على الفريق المنافس.
• وفق كل المعطيات السابقة، نجزم اننا بحاجة الى عناصر شابة قادرة على العطاء البدني، وعناصر تمتلك الخبرة تستطيع انتوظف المجهود البدني للعناصر الشابة داخل المستطيل الأخضر.
• فهل الاحلال والتبديل الذي يجري الان يتم وفق خطة ودراسة مسبقة جلس فيها مجلس المريخ مع مديره الفني وخبراء اللاعبة ووصلوا الى معالمها واختاروا العناصر التي يمكن ان يتخلص منها الفريق ورشحوا العناصر التي يمكن التعاقد معها؟
• مجلس المريخ هو الجهة الوحيدة التي تستطيع ان ترد على كل هذه الاستفسارات، وما رشح من اخبار تناقلتها وسائل الاعلام يجعلنا نشك بان ما يتم الان من إحلال وتبديل يتم وفق خطة مسبقة وضعتها إدارة النادي واستشارة المختصين ذات الصلة.
• تتحدث التقارير الصحفية عن مطالب الكوكي بالتخلص من عناصر محددة، وعمل لجنة الاحلال والتبديل بعيد عن تقرير الكوكي، يطالب المدير الفني بلاعبينفي مراكز تدعم خططه المستقبلية، ويتم تسجيل عناصر ليس لها علاقة بحاجة المدير الفني.
• الكوكي نفسه (من المفترض ان يكون مرجعية للجنة الاحلال والتبديل) لا يضمناستمراريته على رأس الجهاز الفني في ظل المطالبة اليومية للأعلام الاحمر بالاستغناء عن خدماته.
• لا نريد ان نحبط محبي المريخ ولا نشكك في عمل القائمين على الامر، ولكن ما نراه من صورة قاتمة يجعلنا نتساءل، هل ما يحدث الان يتم وفق خطوات محسوبة مسبقاً، لا نريد ان يأتي يوم ونتحسر على لاعب كان بين أيدينا، ولانبكى بعد هزيمة ونقول بأننا اخطائنا في حساباتنا.
• فرحنا بالخطوة الأخيرة التي أقدم المريخعليها، والتي قام فيها بتصعيد نجميه ابراهيم محجوب وحسن سليمان، لا أعتقد ان هناك أحد يمكن ان يختلف مع إدارة المريخ في هذه الخطوة، وكثيراً ما نادينا بالاعتماد على اللاعبين الشباب الذين يتم رعايتهم وتأهيلهم بالأندية تحت مدربين قديرين وذو خبرة في هذا المجال، خطوة كدنا ننساها في السودان بعدما (وأدت) منافسات الشباب وأصبحنا نعتمد على المحترف الأجنبي او المهوب بلا خبرة مسبقة.
• واضافة نجمي الشباب تفتح الباب على مصراعيه للأندية الأخرى للحذو بما أقدم عليه المريخ ... وتذيد لهيب المنافسة بين الاعبين لتقديم أحسن ما لديهم حتى يقنعوا المدراء الفنين ليضموهم الى الفريق الأول.
• ويقع على عاتق ابراهيم محجوب وحسن سليمان مسئولية كبيرة، عليهم ان يقدموا أنفسهم بصورة تجد القبول والرضا من الجميع، القدر كتب عليهم تمثيل فرق الشباب بالفريق الأول، وليعلموا بأنهم خطوة أولي تسبق خطوات كثيرة يمكن تأتى في المستقبل، فعليهم ان يعملوا على إنجاح الفكرة والتي كانت في يوم من الأيام أحد ملامح الكرة السودانية قبل ان تعدم بأمر مسئولينا.
شهد أخير
• لسنا ضد اعتزال العجب، وكما نؤمن بالإحلال والتبديل وبنهاية كل شيء، فللعجب نهاية، ولكننا نطالب بنهاية تليق بلاعب أعطي المريخ كثيراً.
• أخيراً ... كـتـب الـدمع بخـدي عـهده لـلهـوى و الـشوق يمـلي ماكـتـــب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
رذاذ الحروف
أحمد محمد أحمد 
الكيل بمكيالين..!! 
 *انهت سياسة (الكيل بمكيالين) سريعا بعمر المدافع نجم الدين عبد الله في كشوفات المريخ والذي تم شطبه بطريقة مفاجئة ودون اي مقدمات.
 *ولن يقتنع احد بان شطب هذا اللاعب كان بقرار من المدرب التونسي لان  الكوكي ظل يشرك نجم الدين في وجود مسكيم وضفر ويفضله عليهما الاثنين..
 *وعندما بحثنا عن الاسباب الحقيقية علمنا من بعض المصادر ان شطب نجم الدين تم لانه لاعب متمرد..!!
 *سالنا عن نوع التمرد الذي اقدم عليه..فقالوا انه اراد الهروب من مباراة الاهلي القاهري وحرض بعض اللاعبين بسبب مطالب مالية..!!
 *وهذه هي سياسة الخيار والفقوس التي ظلت موجودة في عهد الوالي…لانه يتعامل بمزاجية وانه يحب هذا اللاعب ويكره ذاك…!!
 *والمريخ من دون الاندية لايمكنه ان يشطب لاعبا بحجة التمرد خاصة اذا كانت  اسباب تمرده مطالب مالية لان كشف المريخ يضم اكبر متمرد في افريقيا والوطن  العربي وربما العالم باجمعه..
 *ولا اظن انني في حاجة للقول ان المعني  هو عصام الحضري الذي فعل ما اراد في المريخ ولم يجد الا الدلع …وظل يجد من  يدافعون عنه بكل قوة ويجدون له العذر على تمرد بحجة انه يطالب بحقه ومن قال  حقي غلب..!!
 *فلماذا الكيل بمكيالين،علما ان تمرد نجم الدين كان اقصر  فترة من انقلاب هاشم العطا،بدليل انه شارك في اللقاء التكريمي ولم يغب عن  مباراة سابقة..؟!!
 *ان سياسة التمييز والخيار والفقوس ظلت موجودة في  المريخ وتصل مرحلة منح بعض اللاعبين امولا فوق حقوهم بينما اخرين يطلب منهم  ان يربطوا الاحزمة وعندما يطالبوا بحقهم يكون عقابهم الشطب..
 *لكن من الواضح جدا ان التمرد مجرد شماعة اراد منها الظالمون تبرير ظلمهم وتقديم مبرر ظنا منهم ان ذلك سيكون مقنعا لهم..
 *ونسوا ان المريخ هو النادي الوحيد في العالم الذي اوي التمرد ودافع عنه  بالاحتفاظ بخدمات لاعب مثل عصام الحضري فعل كل شي في النادي من سفر وهروب  واساءة ولم يجد سوي التقدير..ربما لانه اخ وصديق عزيز لرئيس النادي او لانه  اكبر من الكيان وفي الحالتين المصيبة كبيرة..
 *ان شطب نجم الدين خسارة  كبيرة للمريخ لانه لاعب جيد،صحيح انه صاحب اخطاء لكن بالنظر الى مستوي  بقية اللاعبين في الساحة بشكل عام سنجد انه من الصعب جدا ايجاد لاعب  بمستواه..
 *والشي الذي لاشك فيه ان المريخ خسر لاعبا جيدا..جاء الى المريخ مرفوع الراس وخرج منه مجروحا لانه بلا سند او ضهر..!!
 *لكن الظلم ظلمات..!
 بقايا مداد
 *لو كان التمرد يشطب لاعبا في المريخ لما بقي عصام الحضري في كشوفات الفريق حتي اليوم..!!
 *ولو كان السبب سوء السلوك ..فما اكثر من يستحقون البتر..لكن الغريب انهم يجدون الحماية بالكامل..!!
 *عندما يتمرد الحضري لان لديه مستحقات مالية يجدون له العذر وعندما يشارك  نجم الدين ويطالب بحقه ينصبون له المشانق ويبترونه من الكشوفات..
 * مسكين نجم الدين الذي لايعرف كيف يتصل ويكسر تلج ولو كان يفعل ذلك لوجد الحماية ووجد كل شي امامه..!
 *واذا كان شطب نجم الدين لانه يهرب من المباريات فان بعض الاداريين ايضا يهربون وقت الشدة وعقب كل خسارة..!!
 *كما ان نجم الدين اكثر لاعبي المريخ مشاركة في المباريات فكيف يتهم اتهامه بالهروب من المباريات الكبيرة..؟!!
 *نعلم ان البعض يقف مع شطب نجم الدين،وربما يفسرون دفاعنا عنه لعلاقة شخصية تربطنا به مع انني لا اعرف هذا اللاعب الا داخل الميدان.
 *ولو شطب المريخ هذا اللاعب لضعف مستواه الفني،لما دافعنا عنه لان الاختلاف حول مستوي اللاعب وتقييمه امر طبيعي..
 *لكن ان يشطبه المريخ بسبب التمرد او عدم الانضباط فان هذه هي الكارثة التي تجعلنا نقف ضد تمييز اللاعبين..!!
 *وما اكثر (المتمردين) الذين حملوا حقائبهم من قبل ورفضوا اللعب ولم يجدوا سوي التقدير والتحفيير بالدولار..!!
 * من يقول انه لايظلم..اكبر ظالم ومتامر وحفار كبير..يضرب تحت الحزام بماله واعوانه الفاسدين المفسدين..!!
 *والقول سهل..صعب الفعل والاثبات..!!
 * الغاني غاندي اضافة جديدة لكشوفات المريخ نتمني له التوفيق حتي نرتاح من مشكلة الطرف الايسر..!!
 *ونخشي ان يكون تسجيله نوع من السمسرة والاستفادة المالية..!!
 *شخصيا تحسرت على شطب موانزا ومكسيم لانهما لم يجدا الفرصة الكافية..!!
 *وفشل موانزا سببه الجهاز الفني بدليل انه كان النجم الاول لمعسكر تونس واول مباراة في الدوري الممتاز..
 *اما مكسيم فعندما شارك امام الجريف حملته الجماهير على الاعناق..وافضل  شهادة بالاجادة هي التي تاتي من الجمهور لانه لايهتم بالسمسرة ولا يعرف  صداقات اللاعبين ويهمه نجاح اللاعب فقط.
 *وعندما لعب الكاميروني ضد الاهلي القاهري تالق واجاد…لكن مصيره كان الشطب ايضا..!!
 *عموما فان المريخ يصر على تكرار الاخطاء بشطب اللاعب قبل ان ينال فرصته بالكامل..!
 *ويصر ايضا على تسجيل اللاعب قبل التاكد من مستواه والاعتماد على الظهور  الجيد في مباراة واحدة فقط او لان من رشحه مدرب سمسار لايهتم الا بمصلحته  الشخصية.
 *هاجم سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الصحافيين وقال انهم ينشرون الاخبار المغلوطة..
 *ونجن نقول له ليت الامر توقف عند الاخبار المغلوطة والمشتولة فقط يا سعادتو…فامرهما هين ولين..!
 *ده حالتو انت في مجلس لوردات الوالي…لو كنت مع مجلس التقشف كان قلت شنو..؟!
 *في المريخ الشائعات كثيرة والحقيقة تكاد تكون معدومة..!!
 * من ياوي المفسدين لايمكنه ان يتحدث عن المتمردين..!
 *و (المتمردين) افضل من الذين تامروا على المريخ وتعمدوا هزيمته..!!
 *ولا انا غلطان..؟!!

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوورين جميعآ على مروووركم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
تسجيلات على أيقاع هادئ!

• أكثر ما يميز فترات التسجيلات هنا في السودان الشغف الكبير من قبل القواعد تجاه الأخبار التي تتحدث عن الصفقات المعلنة وغير المعلنة، وتحديدا هذه، وكأنما هي بحث عن التميز بين المحبين!
• المريخ ..ومنذ حضور جمال الوالي في صيف ثلاثة والفين..صار هو النادي الأكثر جذبا للأنظار في فترات التسجيلات، وباتت كل الأحداث تدور حول أسوار القلعة الحمراء حتى على مستوى المنافسين!
• وهذا كان كافيا لزيادة الشغف وتنامي روح البحث الدائم عن الجديد في مواسم التسجيلات لدى عشاق الأحمر على وجه التحديد، وأكاد أجزم أن الحديث عن تسجيلات الفرقة الحمراء لا ينتهي بنهاية فترات التسجيلات ..ويستمر على مدار الموسم.
• تبعا لحالة التوجس هذه ..يتسارع أيقاع السؤال على مدار اليوم ..ويصل مرحلة إستعجال النتائج، والحديث السالب عن مجلس المريخ وأيقاعه البطئ، وغيرها من أحاديث تصل مرحلة الأنتقاد!
• نعم ..التجارب السابقة تقول أن المريخ يحسم ملف التسجيلات في اللفة الأخيرة ومثله مثل بقية الأندية السودانية يتبع اساليب بدائية في التسجيلات ولم يصل مرحلة التجويد حتى الآن، ولكن هذا ليس مدعاة لنسف كل شئ..والحديث عن فشل غير موجود.
• هذا الموسم ..أعتقد ان هناك جديد طرأ على ساحة التسجيلات المريخية..حيث بشر الأمين العام لنادي المريخ قبل فترة ليست بالقصيرة أن تسجيلات المريخ ستكون نوعية ..ووضع ملامح لها بدأت تتشكل منذ اليوم الأول وفقا لما ذكره آنفا ، ومن بينها الأعتماد على شباب الفريق في وظائف اللاعبين الوطنيين، وهنا يجدر بنا الأشارة لوجود كابتن إبراهومة المسعودية على رأس المسئولية ..وهو ما يعني أنحيازه لجانب الشباب لأنه يدرك أكثر من غيره أهمية ذلك.!
• إذن على أيقاع هادئ تتراقص أقدام القادمين الجدد صوب القلعة الحمراء ..وبدأت ملامح التجديد تتشكل منذ أن امسك العاجي أوليفية بالقلم وابدى رغبته في الأنضمام للفرقة الحمراء ، وتصعيد ثنائي الشباب حسن وإبراهومة ..وهي خطوة تستحق أن نقف جميعنا ونصفق للجنة التسيير المريخية ونقولهم أحسنتم.
• أيضا أعلن عن اسم المدافع المتيمز والمتالق مع الأهلي الخرطوم (على جعفر) ليكون ضمن قائمة دفاع الفرقة الحمراء في المواسم المقبلة ..وهو خيار أكثر من جيد ..وعلى الصعيد الشخصي تمنيته بالأحمر والأصفر ..وهو ما حدثت عنه صديقي الحبيب عبد الله بني كثيرا.
• وإن كان هناك شد وجذب وعدم وضوح للرؤية في جانب من الجوانب ..فهو يتعلق بالمهاجم الثاني الذي يعتزم المريخ إستقدامه من خارج الحدود ..وإن تم حسم أمر الموريتاني داسلفا مهاجم الأهلي المصري فإن الملف يكون في ختامه ..وبذات الأيقاع الهادي.
• برؤية عامة ..وسريعة نجد ان المشرط قد وضع على الجرح ..فإن سلمنا جدلا بعودة الحضري رغم أنف (المبادئ) والأنضباط ..وضم على جعفر وحسن ابو علي لخط الظهر والتشاور حول الغاني غاندي تكون لجنة التسجيلات قد مست عصب الحاجة على مستوى خط الدفاع!
• الوسط عقده النضيد كان يحتاج إلى حبة مضيئة تزيد جماله ..وقد كان إبراهيم محجوب ..وربما قادم جديد في صفقة تبادل كما رشح من أخبار ..وأتمناه حقيقة المالي باسيرو بامبا.
• أزمة أزمات النصف الأول في طريقها للحل ..بإستقدام العاجي أوليفية ..وآخر أمره يحسم بهدوء كبير ربما داسلفا ..أو سادومبا ..وربما ثالث!
• إذن ليس هناك ما يقلق طالما ان الثغرات في طريقها للزوال ..وأن التدعيم النوعي يأخذ طريقه إلى حيز الواقع!
• وإن كان هناك ما يستحق القلق ..وتسارع ضربات القلب ...فهو مستقبل الفرقة الحمراء هل هو مع الكوكي ..ام مع غيره!!

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*العصمة يضم لاعبين كاميرونيين

ضم العصمة الكاملين الي صفوفه اللاعبين الكاميرونيين عيسي كوني لاعب محور.. مولانا رامو مهاجم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المورد يضم ثمانية لاعبين لكشوفاته

على رأسهم التاج ابراهيم
 وصل الاتحدا العام لكرة القدم قبل قليل نادي المورة بصحبة ثمانية لاعبية لضمهم الى كشوفاته على رأسهم اللاعب التاج ابراهميم بعد قليل
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يشرع في اجراءات ضم على جعفر

شرع المريخ قبل قليل في اجراءات ضم المدافع على جعفر لكشوفاته وقام بسحب الارنيك الخاص بالقيد وسيقوم بضمه اليوم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بعثة المنتخب بالتاكا 


حلت بعثة المنتخب الوطني لدى وصولها فجر اليوم الى الخرطوم بفندق التاكا تاهبا لمباراته امام غانا في السابع من اشهر الجاري
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مجلس المريخ يثمن دور الهلال

 ثمن مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الخطوة التى اقدم عليها نادي الهلال بدعم المجهود الحربي والمتضررين فى مدينة أبو كرشولا من خلال تخصيص دخله لمباراته الوديه امام هلال الابيض والتى ستقام فى مدينة الابيض , والمجلس يعتبر ما اقدم عليه نادي الهلال عمل ايجابي للحركه الرياضية عامة فى سبيل دعم القوات المسحله.
*

----------

